# Spring is near Driveler #223



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Can't post music at work, someone else please assist


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Evwerybody locked in da udder won


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

approve of this one?

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Can't watch them either


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks Gw



helping a bro out


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> helping a bro out



That was the last driveler


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sure feels like it Wy. Gobble done got the tunes going for you. Brisket has been on since 10:30. Gonna eat good tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> That was the last driveler



so true


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> That was the last driveler



if Chief was here I'd of said

tru dat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sure feels like it Wy. Gobble done got the tunes going for you. Brisket has been on since 10:30. Gonna eat good tonight.



when don't you eat good?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

Is this about those amazing assault rifles that everybody has?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

Baked chicken rice and the little green peas here tonight................


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Howdy LD. You still in Georgia? Hey Gobble a mans got to eat! Wonder how Bloodbro is doing with his painting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

Last one !!  I gotz to get my tax stuff together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2017)

Gotta go, enjoy your last night off !!!  I'll be laughing at you daywalkers the next 2 days !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2017)

I got to work tomorrow on days then start nights Tuesday night


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

Pulling out for Wisconsin real early tomorrow..............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

What's so funny?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

Taking a fly rod and turkey gun just in case...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> That was the last driveler



Lawd knows we all need help. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> if Chief was here I'd of said
> 
> tru dat



tru dat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Then you will be nightstaking again.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dang LD! From the island paradise to the fridgid north!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Haven't hit a lick today.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang LD! From the island paradise to the fridgid north!



Best beers in the world though...........


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

And cheese.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 19, 2017)

Ice fishing if its cold enough.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Feels like spring in Ky today. May be snowing next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

I need to go fishing. There are no fish left in my freezer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

According to the birds and blooms, Spring is here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

It is some crazy weather for sure! You don't have to be a profecient caster to ice fish do you LD? B0$$ you were within in 2 miles of my house in Macon on you last trip. You could have picked some up then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It is some crazy weather for sure! You don't have to be a profecient caster to ice fish do you LD? B0$$ you were within in 2 miles of my house in Macon on you last trip. You could have picked some up then.



And I would've bought his lunch if he woulda called me. Jag prolly had some lemon and lime seeds for him too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

I still got the pecan the Jag gave me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Jeff, I offered to fry him some squealers to, too, two, tutu 2. Maybe one day we can get hooked up.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> And I would've bought his lunch if he woulda called me. Jag prolly had some lemon and lime seeds for him too.



Jeff them boys I go with are in a hurry to get down there and we start back they in a hurry to get back. We eat on the run.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Jeff You and I and Moon got to get together for a squealer fry one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

I will bring yall sausage and ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I still got the pecan the Jag gave me.



Might still be viable, probably plant it and it still come up, BO$$. 

Father in law took some seedlings back to northern Illinois and planted them. They are surviving and growing. May have been pecans he started in pots or seedlings we dug up, can't remember.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff them boys I go with are in a hurry to get down there and we start back they in a hurry to get back. We eat on the run.



Yessir, I figured that and know how it is.



KyDawg said:


> Jeff You and I and Moon got to get together for a squealer fry one day.



You know I'm game, BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

Homemade pizza tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

If Moon's fish taste half as good as the look they will be great.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade pizza tonight.



youmakingthecrust?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff them boys I go with are in a hurry to get down there and we start back they in a hurry to get back. We eat on the run.



Time to slow down and enjoy the world Bo$$


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have the perfect place to gather up too. And it's not far from Jeffs either. Might get some more drivelers and billies to come partatake with us also.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I have the perfect place to gather up too. And it's not far from Jeffs either. Might get some more drivelers and billies to come partatake with us also.



I am coming thru there in May. Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Would look forward to it B0$$. As it gets closer we will try to put it together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> youmakingthecrust?



Naw, it was a store bought dough, MizT just had to roll it out. She used to make her own, done got lazy I reckon. 



Moonpie1 said:


> I have the perfect place to gather up too. And it's not far from Jeffs either. Might get some more drivelers and billies to come partatake with us also.



I heard that Moon, where is it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Sup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> approve of this one?
> 
> <div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>



Absolutely!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup




Fixin to call it a night bloodbro. How'd the painting go?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to call it a night bloodbro. How'd the painting go?



It went good.... Almost got finished with the entire project!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

Good morning drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2017)

Mornin Gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

going home and finish the project?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going home and finish the project?



No...even worse! I'm going home cutting grass!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

tried to crank the mower yesterday myself after replacing a safety switch and click click click sounding like a starter.   grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

Chief-O


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Back to the grind gobble-O


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> No...even worse! I'm going home cutting grass!



Blood, was that "smoking" grass or "cutting" grass?????   

Yep, today is supposed to be a Holiday to celebrate us having such a much better President now, so rest and enjoy it while all of those crazy idiots go out and protest it since they don't have anything to do today or any day for that matter.  Those protestors just make good speed bumps in my opinion!!!!!   





gobbleinwoods said:


> tried to crank the mower yesterday myself after replacing a safety switch and click click click sounding like a starter.   grrrrrrrrrrr



That clicking sounds is a way of telling you to get some added rest this week and worry about cutting grass next weekend!!!!    


Just offering some "food for thought" in my above comments of course.  Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Gobblin, Chief (who needs at least 3 more days of rest), and to all of the rest of you sleeping Drivelers this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, was that "smoking" grass or "cutting" grass?????
> 
> Yep, today is supposed to be a Holiday to celebrate us having such a much better President now, so rest and enjoy it while all of those crazy idiots go out and protest it since they don't have anything to do today or any day for that matter.  Those protestors just make good speed bumps in my opinion!!!!!
> 
> ...



Morning EE. 

No rest for the weary, that includes all of us here, I speck.

Matter of fact, I think the drivelers need a few days of R&R to protest the protesters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tried to crank the mower yesterday myself after replacing a safety switch and click click click sounding like a starter.   grrrrrrrrrrr


Clicking sound... Sure it aint a dead battery G?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, was that "smoking" grass or "cutting" grass?????
> 
> Yep, today is supposed to be a Holiday to celebrate us having such a much better President now, so rest and enjoy it while all of those crazy idiots go out and protest it since they don't have anything to do today or any day for that matter.  Those protestors just make good speed bumps in my opinion!!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm a combination kinda guy EE..   Lets have both


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Jeff, Bloodbro and EE. 30 degrees this morning on the mountain. Getting ready to head down the hill home shortly. The place I was talking about Jeff was on my back porch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Jeff, Bloodbro and EE. 30 degrees this morning on the mountain. Getting ready to head down the hill home shortly. The place I was talking about Jeff was on my back porch.



I hear ya Moon, just hop-skip-and a jump.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2017)

Moanin, to nap, or not to nap ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2017)

Morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2017)

Mernin.......... it be Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Moanin Quackbro, Mudro, and Keebsgro. 

Time to get this party started!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Good morning Mud, Keebs and Quackbro. Had a good frost up here on the mountain this morning. Ice on the truck windshield. Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Quackbro, Mudro, and Keebsgro.
> 
> Time to get this party started!


I'm tryin, I'M Tryin........ 


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Mud, Keebs and Quackbro. Had a good frost up here on the mountain this morning. Ice on the truck windshield. Haven't seen that in a while.


wow......... was in shorts yesterday, sweater this morning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Wellllll....I better get started. I got too many irons in the fire.

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Trying to get Mz. R to load up and go home is like herding cats! We came, we visited. It's time to go HOME!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I have the perfect place to gather up too. And it's not far from Jeffs either. Might get some more drivelers and billies to come partatake with us also.



Don't have to ask me twice. You aint far atall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2017)

Nap time. . .

Safe travels Moongro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Headin to HD to get mo stuff to do mo stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2017)

still can't get deposit to balance.............. coworker found a couple of her mistakes...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2017)

Shoulda stayed up, feel like doodooo . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2017)

Taking the "gets stuck on wet grass" for new shoes . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taking the "gets stuck on wet grass" for new shoes . .



H22 took mine to work today. She's getting some new shoes for the brakes. Drove his car this mornin. MAN he needs to clean his winders.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2017)

Well....... look at the time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2017)

Anybody need a set of 20" AT Nitto's, at least 50-60% tread???  Free for my Driveler bro's !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Evening Keebs, Jeff, Mrs. H and Quackbro. Just got home and the truck unloaded. Took some skrimps out to thaw. Gonna grill them and some corn on da cob whilst I have me a BLD.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2017)

Mornin... Woke up to find a bunch of missed calls and text text... Apparently the wifes dad has got likkered up again and fell down... His neighbors called the ambulance but he refused to go to the hospital so the wife is tracking off to Ellijay to check on him causing her to miss hrs at work.... She also said she got a driving certificate from Cobb co finest so im thinkin she aint gone be happy tonight when she gets home


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Dang Bloodbro! Sorry for your troubles man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Bloodbro! Sorry for your troubles man.



Aint no troubles bro.... How was the trip


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Trip was good. Always good to visit with our daughter. But it's nice to be home now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Woke up to find a bunch of missed calls and text text... Apparently the wifes dad has got likkered up again and fell down... His neighbors called the ambulance but he refused to go to the hospital so the wife is tracking off to Ellijay to check on him causing her to miss hrs at work.... She also said she got a driving certificate from Cobb co finest so im thinkin she aint gone be happy tonight when she gets home



No sir, I don't speck so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome back Moon.

Went to da HD and got some of da rong stuff....hate it when I do dat. Not a big deal, just some wrong wire and connectors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Got some new cabinet/drawer kitchen hardware-knobs and handles. Got 29 handles to install on cabinet doors-2 screws each. Got 19 drawers-knobs, single screw.....dang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Got the rest of the garage completely washed down with bleach. Done with that part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Reckon I'll go get started on them, gonna take a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Clicking sound... Sure it aint a dead battery G?
> 
> 
> I'm a combination kinda guy EE..   Lets have both



Just got it off the battery charger but might put it on again just to see.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Evening Gobble. It's always something or another Jeff. I'm torn between going to work tomorrow or fishing. Maybe another BLD will aid in the process?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble. It's always something or another Jeff. I'm torn between going to work tomorrow or fishing. Maybe another BLD will aid in the process?



hey moon yep it is always something.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2017)

Moon them BLD's will lie to you ifin you aint careful... Next thing you know you will be workin and wishin you wuz fishin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody need a set of 20" AT Nitto's, at least 50-60% tread???  Free for my Driveler bro's !!!


Dang, wish they would work on H22's truck. He only drives it during hunting season and to go camping. Having to get new ones due to dry rot. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Keebs, Jeff, Mrs. H and Quackbro. Just got home and the truck unloaded. Took some skrimps out to thaw. Gonna grill them and some corn on da cob whilst I have me a BLD.


Got a chicken herb stuffing casserole going on here. Thanksgiving in Feb. 


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Woke up to find a bunch of missed calls and text text... Apparently the wifes dad has got likkered up again and fell down... His neighbors called the ambulance but he refused to go to the hospital so the wife is tracking off to Ellijay to check on him causing her to miss hrs at work.... She also said she got a driving certificate from Cobb co finest so im thinkin she aint gone be happy tonight when she gets home



Dang it man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Woke up to find a bunch of missed calls and text text... Apparently the wifes dad has got likkered up again and fell down... His neighbors called the ambulance but he refused to go to the hospital so the wife is tracking off to Ellijay to check on him causing her to miss hrs at work.... She also said she got a driving certificate from Cobb co finest so im thinkin she aint gone be happy tonight when she gets home



dang bloodbro I didn't read back far enough to see this until it was retweeted.   If it weren't for bad luck you'd have none at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Gotta drill holes for drawers, never had knobs, just grab and pull. Daggum drawers are 4 different sizes, so one template won't work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2017)

Well that was fun, drawers were a pain in the butt. Just now eating supper.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang bloodbro I didn't read back far enough to see this until it was retweeted.   If it weren't for bad luck you'd have none at all.



No worries here G.... I have no sympathy for the man!! To have a couple drinks is one thing.. To down a 30pk every day is another!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2017)

Good grief the night is going by slow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good grief the night is going by slow!



And I didn't sleep very well at all and woke up sleepy.  Think a cup or three will be needed this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

morning moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ain't feeling this work thing today!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning. 

Blood, I'm sorry that you and your family is having to go through this crazy situation.  I'm afraid that I would have lost all of my patience a long time ago.  Traffic citations aren't cheap these days either and that just adds to the burden as well.   

Gobblin, I do need a cup or 3 of your fresh brewed as it is needed to clear these cobwebs from my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Blood, I'm sorry that you and your family is having to go through this crazy situation.  I'm afraid that I would have lost all of my patience a long time ago.  Traffic citations aren't cheap these days either and that just adds to the burden as well.
> 
> Gobblin, I do need a cup or 3 of your fresh brewed as it is needed to clear these cobwebs from my eyes.



swallow the coffee, do not use as eyewash.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ain't feeling this work thing today!



Have the same feeling but Mr.PayYourBills has a different agenda.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> swallow the coffee, do not use as eyewash.



OH, so that might be part of the problem!!!!!  





gobbleinwoods said:


> Have the same feeling but Mr.PayYourBills has a different agenda.




Yep, sometimes, it is much better to work and make some money so that those bills will be paid rather than "throwing caution to the wind" and before you know it, the REPO man shows up and wants to take your first-born kid with him instead!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ain't feeling this work thing today!




Moon, you are probably the ONLY person that I know that could actually relax and go fishing today and then before  you get home, you could sell all 628 lbs of catfish and still make a good days salary so that you could continue to pay your bills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.




Good afternoon to you Chief !!!   

Just kidding as I know that you need to stop and rest for at least a week or two now.  I have been getting really tired just reading about all of that hard work that you have been doing lately !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morning Jeff. The fishing bug bit me pretty good. Me and Mz. R have decided to give em a try this morning. 3 days in the mountains and I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms. No use to chance it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. The fishing bug bit me pretty good. Me and Mz. R have decided to give em a try this morning. 3 days in the mountains and I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms. No use to chance it!



Moon, see post # 110 for my reply to you !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well I have been working hard since early yesterday as I have now deleted 15,762 trail cam photos of which has given me an extra 18 GB of free space on my main hard-drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good afternoon to you Chief !!!
> 
> Just kidding as I know that you need to stop and rest for at least a week or two now.  I have been getting really tired just reading about all of that hard work that you have been doing lately !!!!



Slept in big time this morning MIKE. MizT had to work last night and came in @ 3:30 am and woke me up and said the garage door wouldn't go down. I had to get up and fix that where I had been working on the wiring yesterday afternoon. I made a bad crimp on a connector. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. The fishing bug bit me pretty good. Me and Mz. R have decided to give em a try this morning. 3 days in the mountains and I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms. No use to chance it!



  

Don't want to get the DT's Moon.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I have been working hard since early yesterday as I have now deleted 15,762 trail cam photos of which has given me an extra 18 GB of free space on my main hard-drive.



Holy Gigabyte, Batman!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Howdy Mudro


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. The fishing bug bit me pretty good. Me and Mz. R have decided to give em a try this morning. 3 days in the mountains and I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms. No use to chance it!



Name the day and i will go.. Im ready!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Jeffro! Been some beautiful weather down here lately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2017)

No gobbling heard from the porch... Just crows and a lot of song birds... I'll happily take it! Its beautiful outside today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro! Been some beautiful weather down here lately.



Is everything blooming down there Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Azalea bushes have flowers. All the flowering stuff has bloomed. Dads Apple trees and pears have budded. I hope mine holds off but its been tshirt weather lately. I need to prune all the grapes and trees before they have leaves.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Good morning, this weeks work schedule has me all messed up


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

How tall are those tires Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Azalea bushes have flowers. All the flowering stuff has bloomed. Dads Apple trees and pears have budded. I hope mine holds off but its been tshirt weather lately. I need to prune all the grapes and trees before they have leaves.


. 

Figured so, it's still too early and everything up here is trying earlier than it should be. Probably get a cold snap and shorten the bloom like it did last year. 



Wycliff said:


> Good morning, this weeks work schedule has me all messed up



Mornin Wy, me too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

The last two years my plum has bloomed, put on plums and then a frost , then they all fall off. Makes me so mad, cause they are the best plums eva.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> The last two years my plum has bloomed, put on plums and then a frost , then they all fall off. Makes me so mad, cause they are the best plums eva.



I've been trying, to no avail, to get Jag's efforts off of citrus that he's infatuated with and onto plums, apples, pears, peaches, and the like. Just can't seem to get through to him about the climate not being conducive to citrus this far north. He's constantly planting lemon and lime seeds in pots everywhere. 

I had to go buy a BIG pot to put his orange tree in with a little dolly to roll it into garage if we get a cold snap. Too big to pick up and carry. It's slap full of blooms and did have about 20 oranges on it last year. Wound up making 7 good ripe oranges.  

He does have great intentions though, said he wanted to grow limes and start a margarita business.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Every body loves margaritas. Great idear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Da women's ain't here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Reckon I'll shift gears and go put some pine straw out before the rain comes in.

Holler later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Later Jeffrro!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been trying, to no avail, to get Jag's efforts off of citrus that he's infatuated with and onto plums, apples, pears, peaches, and the like. Just can't seem to get through to him about the climate not being conducive to citrus this far north. He's constantly planting lemon and lime seeds in pots everywhere.
> 
> I had to go buy a BIG pot to put his orange tree in with a little dolly to roll it into garage if we get a cold snap. Too big to pick up and carry. It's slap full of blooms and did have about 20 oranges on it last year. Wound up making 7 good ripe oranges.
> 
> He does have great intentions though, said he wanted to grow limes and start a margarita business.


Dat boy has a mind for bizness!!


Jeff C. said:


> Da women's ain't here.


Will this MOnday EVER end?!?!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> How tall are those tires Quack





I dunno, I'll check.  You want 'em ??


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, I'll check.  You want 'em ??




More than likely I do, just don't want to have to lift the truck anymore


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> More than likely I do, just don't want to have to lift the truck anymore





275 x 65 x 20  approximately 33" tall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Cooked a whole cheekun in the Char Broil infrared cooker last night, turned out golden brown, juicy and tender !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Where'd everybody go ??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2017)

Its going to be a rough day/night... Slept 2 hrs and im wide awake!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 275 x 65 x 20  approximately 33" tall



They are to narrow for the wheels I bought  Just my luck, guess I'll keep saving for the tires


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Its going to be a rough day/night... Slept 2 hrs and im wide awake!




Gonna be a looooong night bro, ask Drunkbro where's the best place to hide/nap . .





Wycliff said:


> They are to narrow for the wheels I bought  Just my luck, guess I'll keep saving for the tires





Craaaaap, was sure hoping you could use them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> They are to narrow for the wheels I bought  Just my luck, guess I'll keep saving for the tires





I stole a brand new set of Michelin AT's for $600, guy bought a brand new truck and wanted mudders.  Hoping the Michelins will improve the ride ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

If nobody on here wants them I'm gonna offer them to anybody on the forum ???


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I stole a brand new set of Michelin AT's for $600, guy bought a brand new truck and wanted mudders.  Hoping the Michelins will improve the ride ???



E rated tires ride rough


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> E rated tires ride rough





It's a F-250 it's gonna ride like crap if I used pillows for tires.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a F-250 it's gonna ride like crap if I used pillows for tires.



 true


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> true





Tain't funny, I'm used to the GM 1500 ride.  Wife loves it and is taking it to Tybee next week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny, I'm used to the GM 1500 ride.  Wife loves it and is taking it to Tybee next week.



GM 2500 rides nice too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


>





Hineyhole.  Truck has plenty of power with twin turbo's and 6.7 diesel Power Stroke, it'll smoke the back tires.  But yes, it's kinda like getting with the fat girl, it's alright, just something you'll never be proud of . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> GM 2500 rides nice too




Nothing rides like a 1500, driven/ridden in several 2500's.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nothing rides like a 1500, driven/ridden in several 2500's.



true they do ride good


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


 he's following all this truck talkin, lets go find us sumthin to do, sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Keebs said:


> he's following all this truck talkin, lets go find us sumthin to do, sista!



Grab the cooler. Be there in a sec. to pick you up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

2fer Tuzday!!! 

Didn even put any pine straw out 

Got sidetracked Spring cleaning outdoors, getting rid of a bunch of Jag's gardening mess, rearranging stuff, hauling off stuff, hiding stuff, camouflaging eye sores, etc.,

Did get some beds cleaned out for pine straw too.

Rain finally set in on us though. Reckon I'll switch gears back to indoors in a while.

How y'all iz?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

BLD going down good !!  Dawn wants to go fishing..


Dang Michelins totally changed the ride, it's better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


here


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grab the cooler. Be there in a sec. to pick you up!


I want to ride...


Hooked On Quack said:


> BLD going down good !!  Dawn wants to go fishing..
> 
> 
> Dang Michelins totally changed the ride, it's better.



Bought me a "new to me truck". Its got brand new Michelins on it. They do ride good.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grab the cooler. Be there in a sec. to pick you up!


 I got the perfect fishin spot too, to, two!


Jeff C. said:


> 2fer Tuzday!!!
> 
> Didn even put any pine straw out
> 
> ...


making me tired just reading all your stuff............


Hooked On Quack said:


> BLD going down good !!  Dawn wants to go fishing..
> 
> 
> Dang Michelins totally changed the ride, it's better.


wish I could affort Michelins for da tracker...... 


mudracing101 said:


> here
> 
> I want to ride...
> 
> ...


way back when, I 'bout always ran Michelins on any of my vehicles............ cain't no more..........


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

The little SUV I bought to drive back and forth to work has Michelins on it, was going to buy a matching spare. They sure are proud of those tires


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> The little SUV I bought to drive back and forth to work has Michelins on it, was going to buy a matching spare. They sure are proud of those tires





Woulda drove those Nitto's til they were maypops, but just couldn't turn down the deal on the Michelins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> The little SUV I bought to drive back and forth to work has Michelins on it, was going to buy a matching spare. They sure are proud of those tires



Yes they are. Try buying 6 at a time. Glad they were already on it when i bought it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2017)

time to buy the wife new tires


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes they are. Try buying 6 at a time. Glad they were already on it when i bought it.



I didn't want to buy one


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Anybody else getting rain? Been gettin anywhere from mist-sprinkles-drizzle-light showers to steady rain off and on since about 2:00p.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

no rain yet but it sure feels like it could let loose anytime now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody else getting rain? Been gettin anywhere from mist-sprinkles-drizzle-light showers to steady rain off and on since about 2:00p.





Nuttin here bro, but am smoking my first brisket on the Infra red cooker . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no rain yet but it sure feels like it could let loose anytime now.



Surprised you aren't getting any gobblein.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin here bro, but am smoking my first brisket on the Infra red cooker . .



Sounds good Quackbro, would like to see one of those in action.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Surprised you aren't getting any gobblein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's impressive, and no work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Surprised you aren't getting any gobblein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is close.  Radar has it 5 miles west of here.

quack, how long for a brisket on one of them fancy cookers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's impressive, and no work.



Has it got somewhere that you add wood chips for smoke?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Has it got somewhere that you add wood chips for smoke?



how small do the wood chips have to be to roll them?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

No rain here, yet. Sounds good Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is close.  Radar has it 5 miles west of here.
> 
> quack, how long for a brisket on one of them fancy cookers?



I don't go by time, just internal temp, 175.





Jeff C. said:


> Has it got somewhere that you add wood chips for smoke?





Don't think so bro, it's all propane, but has amazing taste.


This is a lil bitty Brisket, maybe 3lbs, just practicing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how small do the wood chips have to be to roll them?



Depends on the type of wood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't go by time, just internal temp, 175.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heck, next time marinate it in a little liquid smoke. MizT cooks her Moms, "Crellins Famous Beans" in a crockpot and adds a little to them and they are delicious. Of course, they've got bacon in them too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Brisket is AWESOME !!!  Juicy/ tender and a awesome flavor !!!


Dawn's grilling some ribs rubbed down with brown shuga, Oh yeahhhhhhhhh !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brisket is AWESOME !!!  Juicy/ tender and a awesome flavor !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn's grilling some ribs rubbed down with brown shuga, Oh yeahhhhhhhhh !!!



That didn't take very long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Reckon I'll go eat my baked poke chop.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

I had left over steak and bake tater.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brisket is AWESOME !!!  Juicy/ tender and a awesome flavor !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn's grilling some ribs rubbed down with brown shuga, Oh yeahhhhhhhhh !!!



She's grilling for you again You aint worff nothin. NOTHIN.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

H22 requested egg salik sammys. I can do that.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 21, 2017)

Ttyl, guess I'll have to grab me something togo tonight ain't gonna have time to cook


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl, guess I'll have to grab me something togo tonight ain't gonna have time to cook



it was clean out the frig nite here.   too many left overs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it was clean out the frig nite here.   too many left overs.



I like leftovers for quick lunches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's grilling for you again You aint worff nothin. NOTHIN.





Ouch, I cooked da brisket, she's doing da ribs . . She loves cooking too !!!



Thin sliced the brisket, it's OFF the chain good !!! 


Not sure, but it came with a lil bitty packet of round seasoning, awesome stuff !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch, I cooked da brisket, she's doing da ribs . . She loves cooking too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which cooker do you have Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Which cooker do you have Quack?





Char Broil Infrared cooker, didn't like it to start with, but the more I use it the better I like it !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch, I cooked da brisket, she's doing da ribs . . She loves cooking too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love cooking too, but I aint touching a grill. That just aint my thing.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Evening folks. No rain at 31220 today. Maybe tonight. Did some stuff around the house this morning. Got in a little fishing this afternoon. 4 bass and 1 crappie, all on a crank bait. Not a bad afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love cooking too, but I aint touching a grill. That just aint my thing.





What exactly is yo "thang" ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. No rain at 31220 today. Maybe tonight. Did some stuff around the house this morning. Got in a little fishing this afternoon. 4 bass and 1 crappie, all on a crank bait. Not a bad afternoon.





Carried Dawn fishing, it's kinda hard with Susie, she tried to retrieve a bass Dawn caught . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

The girl just left. Cody still takin what they givin cause he's workin for a livin.  She gave me permission to look at the new house Sunday. 
Friday is closing day. I flat out told her ALL Cody's stuff is out. Their house is bigger than ours.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What exactly is yo "thang" ???



All the other fixins  that go wiff what ever he's grillin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carried Dawn fishing, it's kinda hard with Susie, she tried to retrieve a bass Dawn caught . .



 Good Dawg!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carried Dawn fishing, it's kinda hard with Susie, she tried to retrieve a bass Dawn caught . .



 me some Susie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good Dawg!






She's bout like you, cra cra . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> me some Susie!





She's a sweetie !!! Momma's gal !!! 




Ribs are AWESOME with the Moppin Sauce !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I bet they are da bomb!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2017)

Mornin..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. Smooth night?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Smooth night?



So far.. Im currently watching DB CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored a safety circuit on a PLC training station... This boy is gone get seriously killed one day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2017)

Happy Hump Day to you Moonpie, Blood, and to all of those sleepy Drivelers this morning.  It is time to get Humping and get a bunch of work done today.

Hopefully Gobblin's coffee truck will along shortly and help to wake me up completely as it was only 4 hours ago that I shut my eyes tonight.  Unfortunately, there is no beauty sleep for me in sight for now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> So far.. Im currently watching DB CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored a safety circuit on a PLC training station... This boy is gone get seriously killed one day




Yep, I think that the best way to describe Drunkbro is........he is an accident just waiting to happen !!!!!

Blood, I hope that you are not "holding his hand" when that surge of electricity hits his body and he becomes stiff as a board really quickly !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, I think that the best way to describe Drunkbro is........he is an accident just waiting to happen !!!!!
> 
> Blood, I hope that you are not "holding his hand" when that surge of electricity hits his body and he becomes stiff as a board really quickly !!!!!



I wont be.... But I will be watching


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

coffee is late but not forgotten


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

glad it was a smooth night bloodbro

EE, morning

moon, fish are waiting


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good hump day morning EE and Gobble.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I will let them rest today Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

mernin fellers ! gots ta stay till 11 today.. got one dude out hurt an the other out on vac! 
happy hump day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just a quick drive-by before heading out the door.

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee delivery too.

Moon, you need to take it easy today because I'm sure your arms are still hurting from reeling in all of those nice fish from yesterday.  Give them a break today!!!

Blood, sorry that you have to keep working for another several hours this morning too.  

Will do my best to catch back up later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Mornin folks......woooo, slept in today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morning Jeff. Charge your batteries man! Bet they needed a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Charge your batteries man! Bet they needed a little.


 
Mornin Moon, yessir they did, but feel like they need replacing.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2017)

Good morning, had a meeting this morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morning Wy. You day walking?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mornin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Need to get the Jag up and at'em and figure out what we're going to do today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin!!



Mornin Mudro, looking out my garage and see my pear tree beginning to bloom.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2017)

Speakin of , I walked out this morning and that plum is blooming..


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. You day walking?



Yes sir, schedule got turned around. Got today and tomorrow and hopefully off the weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

to, too, two mo eyewerez


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

I need a dranky drank


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morning Mudbro. This weather has the fish confuzzled. But they are biting. Surface temp yesterday afternoon was 62 degrees!  Cra cra!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2017)

Mernin!
Doc visit done, weight down another pound (I'll take every little bit at a time, tyvm!) and BP holding steady, meds refilled and good until May for my blood work!
Now, off to finish up payroll........... be watching your fax machines for your checks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Keebs, I've got direct deposit, remember? 

Y'all have a good day, gotta get busy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, I've got direct deposit, remember?
> 
> Y'all have a good day, gotta get busy!


check your account...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

Front porch check in... No pun intended Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Front porch check in... No pun intended Keebs


 I love porch settin.................
Lawd I need a nap, had a safety meeting with another city department (trash & parks crew), them boys know how to throw down a meal!  Wild hog, french fries, slaw, that was as far as I got, but they also had tater salat........... that was some more good eatin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morning/addernoon Keebs. That sounds pretty dang good! Mrs. H must be wrapped up in work, being tax time like it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I love porch settin.................
> Lawd I need a nap, had a safety meeting with another city department (trash & parks crew), them boys know how to throw down a meal!  Wild hog, french fries, slaw, that was as far as I got, but they also had tater salat........... that was some more good eatin!



Good granny's alive! 

Beat mine n Jag's split pea soup with added taters, diced onion, and bacon + conebread. It hit the spot though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Jag and I cleaned up a bunch of Apple smoking wood and the timbers it was stacked on. Had to wash the timbers, full of mud where they had sank into the ground. Loaded it up and took it to the garage up at the ol home place out of the weather and settin on cement.

Sprayed some herbicide and putting out pine straw. Don't know how much more I can do today. Had to take 800mg of Ibuprofen and sittin here with an icepack strapped on. 

Takin a break after a late lunch.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2017)

Ya'll eating way better than me, I had a can of progresso chicken noodle soup


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll eating way better than me, I had a can of progresso chicken noodle soup



If it makes you feel any better that was 2 days in a row, and still got a big ol container full left.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Take a load off Jeff, and relax some! You remember how dontcha? Evening Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Take a load off Jeff, and relax some! You remember how dontcha? Evening Wy.



Fixin to in a couple more hours Moon. Gotta get r done, especially before I lose Jag. If I let him lay his head down he'll be out like a light. He's tearin the bales apart for me, they tight.

Gonna finish out a big open area over to some that I put out on all that dirt we hauled and put out.

Had to let the ibuprofen and ice do its thing.

Holler at y'all later....gonna need a couple BLD's tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

Boss had a meeting and had pizza delivered.   Then an hour into the 3 hour scheduled meeting boss gets a phone call that children were in a wreck.   They will be okay but the meeting got cancelled.   Yipppeeeeee other than we will have to reschedule.

trying to rain here in 30055

keebskeeptryingthefaxmachineain'thummedyet.   lobe you for trying though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2017)

Afternoon !!!  Back at it shortly, meeting in the morning.


Off the weekend..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

What you doing this weekend quack?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Boss had a meeting and had pizza delivered.   Then an hour into the 3 hour scheduled meeting boss gets a phone call that children were in a wreck.   They will be okay but the meeting got cancelled.   Yipppeeeeee other than we will have to reschedule.
> 
> trying to rain here in 30055
> 
> keebskeeptryingthefaxmachineain'thummedyet.   lobe you for trying though.


check the spam folder............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Back at it shortly, meeting in the morning.
> 
> 
> _*Off the weekend*_..


MEEE Tooo!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What you doing this weekend quack?





Saturday is Dawn's 28th anniversary married to me, Sunday I'll prolly watch the race.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2017)

Good evening all  . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Howdy Gobble and Quackbro. All I can is that she needs to be nominated for Saint hood!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh and happy anniversary!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 22, 2017)

Been a long day


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just got the oil changed in Mz. R's four runner. She's headed to see her dad this weekend. Them fish better be on alert! Hope to scuff em up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Been a long day



Yessir it has, just shut r down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

I do believe I'm gonna toss back a couple shots. Gonna see what's for supper, MizT just got home too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What you doing this weekend quack?



H22 says he's going to pick up some free tires and give Mz. Dawn a well deserved Anniversary present while he's there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I do believe I'm gonna toss back a couple shots. Gonna see what's for supper, MizT just got home too.



Shots!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

1 down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir it has, just shut r down.



Then crank up the evening.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hamburger steakngravy, butter beans, smashed taters and a bisket. I'm done! Son took the boat out for a little this afternoon. Caught 3 pretty good ones. I smell a fish fry coming on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shots!



2down....12 yr old, the Glenlivet



gobbleinwoods said:


> Then crank up the evening.



Fixin to go rewire garage door, probly open sideways when I'm done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Waffles, scrambled eggs, and link sausage here Moonbro. I'm stuffed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

Garage door back in service.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

Now you can hide your car Jeff. You know who you need to hide it from. He said he knew you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Now you can hide your car Jeff. You know who you need to hide it from. He said he knew you.



 

He saw me fixing it and said, " your garage door isn't working Jeff C."


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

Worky worky...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

Baked tater and bunny pudding


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

morning blood, workyworky going smooth?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein.

Slept like a rock.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Jeff. Slept good myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Mornin Moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

morning moon and Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Would rather be going fishing than to work! Got to pay the bills though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, doesn't look like much of a chance for rain til maybe next week. I thought we had a chance for it today, but I guess they changed the forecast. Slight chance for a tstorm tomorrow night I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

I've had a long stretch off Moon, but it's fixin to pick back up in a few weeks somewhat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Chief, Moonbro, and to the rest of you Driveler friends this morning.

Earlier this morning, I have had the weirdest thing happen to me.  When I woke up at 4:15 am this morning, I thought that it was only about 11 pm as I had just went to sleep it seemed.  I actually went to sleep at 10 pm last night because I only got about 3 1/2 hours of sleep night before last.  Well I got up and turned on my computer and it would not start up like normal.  I had to re-boot it and go through all types of steps to have it check itself.  Well it still wouldn't power up after that.  It sat idle for about 90 minutes and I tried again.  It did power up BUT it now shows the time to be 5 hours behind schedule.  This has never happened before BUT I guess that I was lost in a time warp of sorts now that I just corrected the correct time as such.   

So I guess that I can truly say now....I am 5 hours late and several dollars short today.  

Has anyone else ever had this problem before ?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Mornin EE, you done went back to the future.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood, workyworky going smooth?


Mernin G


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein.
> 
> Slept like a rock.


Mernin Jiff


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Jeff. Slept good myself.





Moonpie1 said:


> Would rather be going fishing than to work! Got to pay the bills though.



Mernin moon... werkin hard all week keeps da beer on the table!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE, you done went back to the future.



I think that I went back to somewhere BUT I AM NOT SURE WHERE I AM AT THIS POINT !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that I went back to somewhere BUT I AM NOT SURE WHERE I AM AT THIS POINT !!!!!



Lay off the left handed cigs EE... they ain werkin for ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, I think I tore my bicep tendon. It initially started @ the Chic Fil A bowl in ATL back in December. I was twisting the cam lock connecting 4 ought power cables from broadcast truck to Gen truck when I came across one that was very difficult to twist fully in the locked position. I tried, then a couple other guys attempted with no luck. They were just going to leave it like it was, but you just can't do that. So, I gave it another go and got it fully locked, but when I did I felt a quick sharp pain in my bicep and up to my shoulder. I thought I just strained my bicep.

Then, last week when I attempting the Heimlic on Jag I did it again. It was bothering me, but not terribly so I didn't think much of it. A couple days ago Jag asked what was wrong with my arm. I asked him what he meant. He said, "what is that big bruise"?

I hadn't even seen it, but my bicep was purple. Late yesterday afternoon a neighbor stopped by while we were putting out pine straw and asked, "what did you do to your arm". I looked at it and was explaining to him when I noticed my bicep was all balled up as if I were flexing it in a pose, but all lower down away from my shoulder.

I don't really have much pain at all, but it's obvious that it's not right, wondering if I need to go see the Doc. Both times I did it, I had pain for about 3 days and it subsided.

I guess it will come back to haunt me again if I don't.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

go visit the lobby of a HolidayInnExpress and get someone's opinion.   cheaper than a doc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Read up on it, doesn't sound too serious. Probably leave it alone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> go visit the lobby of a HolidayInnExpress and get someone's opinion.   cheaper than a doc.



What....you've never stayed at one before?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

Last one I hope


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Morning Wy. Got one more after thisun. May knock off early tomorrow though. So many fish,so little time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Last one I hope



Hopefully we all have many more mornings with gorgeous sunrises.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Read up on it, doesn't sound too serious. Probably leave it alone.





My cure for most anything, ice it bro . .


Moaning bro's, smooth sailing last night and a fairly short meeting this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My cure for most anything, ice it bro . .
> 
> 
> Moaning bro's, smooth sailing last night and a fairly short meeting this morning.



Yep, that is what I'll do. 

Gotta get Jag to his job this morning. Hasn't been there much since around Christmas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone thinking spring garden yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone thinking spring garden yet?


I dream, but that's 'bout all any more, I just plain don't have the *uumph* and the energy to do it all any more........ my feed/seed & pawn store owners grow an awesome garden every year, some stuff I buy, some stuff they give me, it's a win-win for me!


Oh............ mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mornin! 

In the words of H22, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> In the words of H22, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2017)

moring!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, Keebs, Mrs. H and Mud. Kinda like Keebs, we have some friends that plant big gardens and they share a lot of produce with us. We do buy some stuff also. Usually plant some maters in 5 gallon buckets. Mud are you catching any bass down your way?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm diggin this weather!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm diggin this weather!


got your flip flops out too, huh?

Stuffed, LilD treated me to Pizza Hut buffet.............. nap time......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

I used to enjoy a small veggie garden until Jag started working @ a 14 acre community vegetable garden. He gets $20.00 a month free as an employee, not to mention everything else they just give him off the books.

Oh, afternoon folks....what's for lunch? Reckon I'll kill off tha last poke chop and corn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful day, just too early in the season for this weather, imo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> got your flip flops out too, huh?
> 
> Stuffed, LilD treated me to Pizza Hut buffet.............. nap time......



Notchet, but I thought about it this mornin. 

I just ordered a bathing suit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Might know it, Jag stole my poke chop while browsing around on da forum. Now I'm stuck wit pea soup for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Might know it, Jag stole my poke chop while browsing around on da forum. Now I'm stuck wit pea soup for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2017)

I just got an awesome GON hug!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I just got an awesome GON hug!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H, Wy, Keebs and poke chop less Jeff. Looks like Jag beat you to the punch. I'm sure loving this weather, gonna have some folks over tonight and fry up some of dem fish. I think the clock is running backwards!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2017)

The grand doggy found a small dead snake in the yard. I put it outside where H22 sits to "reflect on the day" aka have a drank. He's gonna scream like a lady.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Notchet, but I thought about it this mornin.
> 
> I just ordered a bathing suit.






Pics, or it didn't happen . . 



Afternoon all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

Tomorrow is my Friday.   

duals tonight in Daytona if anyone cares.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>


Muuuudster........... his company put in a bid to build our new office building.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The grand doggy found a small dead snake in the yard. I put it outside where H22 sits to "reflect on the day" aka have a drank. He's gonna scream like a lady.


 video, please...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen . .
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!


pic of her order??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen . .
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!


I'll be happy to share a pic of the model wearing. It sho aint gonna look like that on me. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> 
> duals tonight in Daytona if anyone cares.



Tomorrow is my Friday too!  The boys is signing 30 years of his life away(hope they can cut it to 15 like we did) and I'm meeting my high school girls for Happy Hour! 
and I aint mentioning Daytona. He'll have to find it himself.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

Today is my Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2017)

Tonight is my Thursday, tomorrow will be my Friday night.   Come on 7am Sat morning !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Evening folks. First BLD going down real good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. First BLD going down real good!





Thank you bro, I can almost taste it from here !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you bro, I can almost taste it from here !!



This help quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. First BLD going down real good!



Wonmohowa


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

Morning... Today is my Friday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday.
> 
> duals tonight in Daytona if anyone cares.



He found it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Squealers.*

And all the trimmings.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> And all the trimmings.



Looks good


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> And all the trimmings.



 same blame pic you been postin for a year now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2017)

Sup blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup blood?



Work.. Living the dream!

scrambled eggs, grits, bacon, and a home grown tomato from Mexico


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

come on 7am... 4 nu haf mo eyewerz


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Day walkers should be moving about soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro.



Mernin bro...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I see coffebro looking in. Finally Friday is here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

It is my Friday and really a weekend as I am in the mtns not at work.   :grin:


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the brew Gobble. We were in the mountains at our daughters house last weekend. Safe travels man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

mornign moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks for the brew Gobble. We were in the mountains at our daughters house last weekend. Safe travels man.



Thanks moon but I came up yesterday and do have another person coming to help but there are 25 or so trees to drop on the ground today.   Most are dead Virginia Pines or leaning from all the wind this winter.  A few have had the tops blown out and need the bottom 25 feet toothpicks gone.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Moonbro, Gobblin, and the rest of the stragglers that will be dragging in shortly.

Sure wish that I was in the mountains this morning breathing that fresh clean air for a change.   Gobblin, please be safe while being in the lumberjack competition this weekend. 

Thanks for the coffee infusion this morning too as I am still trying to get fully awake.  I already read the newspaper and thankfully, my name was NOT on the obituary page for today.

Looks like I am going to have to unhook my computer this morning and take it to the repair shop as it still doesn't want to power up and be functional this morning.  I don't know what has happened BUT I can't live with this going on.  Thing has worked great for a long time so maybe some gremlins have infested it !!!!!!  It has taken me over 90 minutes to finally get it online today and the clock is still 5 hours behind again now.  

I think that I need to find a willing participant and do my best to change my luck today !!!!!      Well, that OR go find me some dynamite and go fishing in Moonpie's lake instead.  At least the food would be good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

EE, your puter issues sound more serious than mine.   It was taking forever and a day for anything to load on mine this morning so a shut down are restart has helped.   Some things I did yesterday did not save however and I have been recreating this morning.   

technology is great when it works but when it doesn't I want to go back to pencil and paper.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

whoa.   High today in Atl 76  Sunday 34  that is one cold front coming through


----------



## glue bunny (Feb 24, 2017)

Mornin' everyone..busy day for hubby and friend.  Gonna tear out everything in my kitchen, chalk where it needs it, add insulation( house built in 1890 so there is none), put up new drywall and I am going to recline with ice pack on my still recovering ankle and listen to the destruction take place. New cabinets next week!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin' everyone..busy day for hubby and friend.  Gonna tear out everything in my kitchen, chalk where it needs it, add insulation( house built in 1890 so there is none), put up new drywall and I am going to recline with ice pack on my still recovering ankle and listen to the destruction take place. New cabinets next week!!



It will look so good when done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

It's a nice morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

It's a beautiful day in the Quack hood !!! 


Morning bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Mornin' everyone..busy day for hubby and friend.  Gonna tear out everything in my kitchen, chalk where it needs it, add insulation( house built in 1890 so there is none), put up new drywall and I am going to recline with ice pack on my still recovering ankle and listen to the destruction take place. New cabinets next week!!



Good morning and Interesting, I'm going to be moving into one very similar in the near future, I hope. Have to get mine sold first.

Not sure exactly when it was built, but probably in the early 1900's. It has been updated, but it was in 1987, so relatively dated. It was added onto over the years all along as needed also.

The kitchen has t been up dated since some time in the 60's, except for appliances, floor, etc., It has heart pine (varnished) on the walls and cabinets. Not sure what I'm going to do with the heart pine walls, but definitely going to repurpose it and sand, maybe leave some as accents in kitchen.

I could live in it as is, but going to update and solve a few issues.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't know where to start this morning. Was digging up some sod yesterday afternoon, but arm didn't like that, so quit. Still considering going to Doc, but sure I'll need an mri to see exactly the extent of the injury is to bicep tendon.

I found an mri facility several years back before Obama care and had an mri there on my knee with no referral. Don't know if that is still a possibility or not now. Going to check into it at least.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know where to start this morning. Was digging up some sod yesterday afternoon, but arm didn't like that, so quit. Still considering going to Doc, but sure I'll need an mri to see exactly the extent of the injury is to bicep tendon.
> 
> I found an mri facility several years back before Obama care and had an mri there on my knee with no referral. Don't know if that is still a possibility or not now. Going to check into it at least.



You are one tough dude Jiff.. And a hard worker...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know where to start this morning. Was digging up some sod yesterday afternoon, but arm didn't like that, so quit. Still considering going to Doc, but sure I'll need an mri to see exactly the extent of the injury is to bicep tendon.
> 
> I found an mri facility several years back before Obama care and had an mri there on my knee with no referral. Don't know if that is still a possibility or not now. Going to check into it at least.



Careful there Jeffbro, popping a bicep loose ain't no fun. Got several friends that have done it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You are one tough dude Jiff.. And a hard worker...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful there Jeffbro, popping a bicep loose ain't no fun. Got several friends that have done it.



Just called an imaging facility and was told that I CAN NOT schedule an MRI without a physicians referral. I've done it before, but she told me the facility that did it broke Federal and State law by doing it. 

Reckon I'll call my Doc and make an appt to go have him tell me that I've torn a bicep tendon and refer me for an MRI.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You are one tough dude Jiff.. And a hard worker...





He's a freaking crack headed idiot, wife's gonna kick 'em to the curb in the next few years when he's in a wheel chair, and her new beau be enjoying the fruits of his labor.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful there Jeffbro, popping a bicep loose ain't no fun. Got several friends that have done it.





Brother did it in Costa Rica landing a large Marlin.

I had/have no pity on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a freaking crack headed idiot, wife's gonna kick 'em to the curb in the next few years when he's in a wheel chair, and her new beau be enjoying the fruits of his labor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just called an imaging facility and was told that I CAN NOT schedule an MRI without a physicians referral. I've done it before, but she told me the facility that did it broke Federal and State law by doing it.
> 
> Reckon I'll call my Doc and make an appt to go have him tell me that I've torn a bicep tendon and refer me for an MRI.



Obama made sure everyone get's their cut of the money. Had to go through that same process with my knee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I believe you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obama made sure everyone get's their cut of the money. Had to go through that same process with my knee.



Yep, it was also my knee-small miniscus tear. I scheduled and paid out of pocket $250.00 for an MRI myself. It's been about 5-6 yrs ago, but the lady I talked to this morning said it had nothing to do with Obamacare, I asked.

I thought the same thing, but she said it's been that way for the 15 years that she's been in the medical field. 

Either way, I did it myself at a bargain basement price, imo.

Therein lies one of the problems with healthcare in this country....too much regulation. I prefer to manage my own healthcare.

Got an appt with my PCP @ 9:55. 

MAGA!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Sleep aids have kicked in, good night/day all..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

gluebunny needs to hook up with Chiefgro . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Morning Jeff, EE,Keebs, Quackbro,Miggy and Glue bunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Headin to tha Doc, holler later.

Happy Friday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## glue bunny (Feb 24, 2017)

You know you're living in an old house when behind the drywall is bead board walls with square nails!  The packrat in me says to keep all the bead board for projects but mean ol' hubby says it's going on the fire pit


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This help quack?





What`s the label say? If it`s Bourbon, and the good stuff, I`ll join in, depending on the company.

As for now, I think I`ll go to Blackshear and see if I can find some speckled perch. If I set around here I`ll want to start my summer garden, and I know better`n to do that this time of the year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> You know you're living in an old house when behind the drywall is bead board walls with square nails!  The packrat in me says to keep all the bead board for projects but mean ol' hubby says it's going on the fire pit




Nooooo repurpose, they don't make wood like that anymore. Even if you just used some as accents somewhere, definitely in the kitchen if you go with a country style kitchen. It has History, preserve it. 



Nicodemus said:


> What`s the label say? If it`s Bourbon, and the good stuff, I`ll join in, depending on the company.
> 
> As for now, I think I`ll go to Blackshear and see if I can find some speckled perch. If I set around here I`ll want to start my summer garden, and I know better`n to do that this time of the year.



Sounds like a great way to spend the day, wish I could do the same, but just too much on my platter. Although, I may rest this arm today. 

I've been getting lucky in the past 2 days. Got a retired neighbor that's been fishing the neighborhood lake/pond and bringing the fish to me. Yesterday he brought me 3 bass and a big ol redear. The day before he brought me 4 huge redear. 

Hope you have a great day and tight lines old friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Doc said he doesn't think it's a total tear, but there's no way of knowing 100% without an ultra sound, MRI, or going into it and looking at it. He did advise that I have it repaired.

Gotta schedule with Ortho now, as usual.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> You know you're living in an old house when behind the drywall is bead board walls with square nails!  The packrat in me says to keep all the bead board for projects but mean ol' hubby says it's going on the fire pit


 lemme have a talk with that mean 'ol hubby!!! I'll come get it, you ain't too awful far from me!!


Nicodemus said:


> What`s the label say? If it`s Bourbon, and the good stuff, I`ll join in, depending on the company.
> 
> As for now, I think I`ll go to Blackshear and see if I can find some speckled perch. If I set around here I`ll want to start my summer garden, and I know better`n to do that this time of the year.


 sure wish I could join you!


Jeff C. said:


> Doc said he doesn't think it's a total tear, but there's no way of knowing 100% without an ultra sound, MRI, or going into it and looking at it. He did advise that I have it repaired.
> 
> Gotta schedule with Ortho now, as usual.


bless your heart, just gotta get you all fixed up so you can enjoy retirement!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s the label say? If it`s Bourbon, and the good stuff, I`ll join in, depending on the company.
> 
> As for now, I think I`ll go to Blackshear and see if I can find some speckled perch. If I set around here I`ll want to start my summer garden, and I know better`n to do that this time of the year.



Thinking about taters, broccoli, cabbage and the like right now.

Of course it is top shelf Bourbon,   life is too short to drink well brands.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Chain sawing almost complete now hauling to the fire pit to get rid of the eyesores.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> lemme have a talk with that mean 'ol hubby!!! I'll come get it, you ain't too awful far from me!!
> 
> sure wish I could join you!
> 
> bless your heart, just gotta get you all fixed up so you can enjoy retirement!



Won't never totally retire, won't be able to. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Thinking about taters, broccoli, cabbage and the like right now.
> 
> Of course it is top shelf Bourbon,   life is too short to drink well brands.



Roger that on the top shelf.

Just tuned up Jag's mower with some maintenance and cleaning. Think I'll break the ol walk behind out and get a little exercise cutting onions with Jag.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Won't never totally retire, won't be able to.


well, at least you'll stay in shape.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> well, at least you'll stay in shape.........



in my case round is a shape


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's almost happy hour! 
I usually have to wait on everybody to get off work. Today we are all meeting at 4:00! I'll be home before dark. 

Ya'll have a  good one!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's almost happy hour!
> I usually have to wait on everybody to get off work. Today we are all meeting at 4:00! I'll be home before dark.
> 
> Ya'll have a  good one!



Happy hour is my favorite time of day, I just need to figure out how to get at least two of them per day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's almost happy hour!
> I usually have to wait on everybody to get off work. Today we are all meeting at 4:00! I'll be home before dark.
> 
> Ya'll have a  good one!



I thought happy hour was 2:00 in your office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> well, at least you'll stay in shape.........



Huhhh(scooby do voice)....I'm currently falling apart. 



Swamp Runner said:


> Happy hour is my favorite time of day, I just need to figure out how to get at least two of them per day



Have one in the morning before you go in to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Think I'll make the rest of the afternoon Happy hour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Good weekend all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good weekend all !!!



Afternoon Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chain sawing almost complete now hauling to the fire pit to get rid of the eyesores.



Daggum cleanup is all the work. Amazes me how much debris there is from cutting up even a medium sized tree.

Get r done gobbleinbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Made an appt with an Ortho. He specializes in shoulders and knees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro!





Hiya lil fella !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lil fella !!!



You aren't kidding, when I got on the scale at my PCP's today, I only weighed 148 lbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Haven't heard from Hom03 since the Coons lost ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

fit bit went off at 3:00 saying you have reached your goal and there was still totin and fetchin to be done.   

afternoon quack and Chief-O


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Starting with a dc but may spice the next one up with some WT101


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

It's gettin just about warm enough to set up the hot tub out back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gettin just about warm enough to set up the hot tub out back.



Was that on your latest CAD drawing?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gettin just about warm enough to set up the hot tub out back.



This is a great idea


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was that on your latest CAD drawing?



Nope, I keep secrets like this to myself. You want bubbles in your hot tub, eat more beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Starting with a dc but may spice the next one up with some WT101



Have 3-4 and you holler back @ bog. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I keep secrets like this to myself. You want bubbles in your hot tub, eat more beans.



No thanks, I'll just hire Quackaerator!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Have 3-4 and you holler back @ bog.
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I'll just hire Quackaerator!



That much methane near an open flame is risky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Dang Carpenter Bees bout to tote my front porch off, besides a tennis racquet, anybody know how to kill 'em?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That much methane near an open flame is risky.



oooohhhhh sound effects


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Carpenter Bees bout to tote my front porch off, besides a tennis racquet, anybody know how to kill 'em?



got the cure.  I've about rid my house of them.   Requires a chemical I have at home and can't remember the name right now,  syringes and vaseline.   I have a life times supply of the poison wish you were closer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got the cure.  I've about rid my house of them.   Requires a chemical I have at home and can't remember the name right now,  syringes and vaseline.   I have a life times supply of the poison wish you were closer.





Sounds kinda kanky, you happen to know the recipe ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That much methane near an open flame is risky.



 yeah, strike that idea. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds kinda kanky, you happen to know the recipe ??





Idjit


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Grillin up some salmon, bacon wrapped asparagus... Pre gaming with the banquet beers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

C'moan 7am !!!  



Whatchaya'll got going on this weekend ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got the cure.  I've about rid my house of them.   Requires a chemical I have at home and can't remember the name right now,  syringes and vaseline.   I have a life times supply of the poison wish you were closer.



I just wait till they crawl up in their tunnel and spray a shot of expanding foam sealant in it. Never seen one come back out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan 7am !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll got going on this weekend ??



Sup quack... Manning the mines all weeken


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

quack I'll post up how to deal with them when I get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup quack... Manning the mines all weeken





Off the weekend Bloodgro !!!  Gonna grill the wife some ribeyes, skrimp, twice baked taters, kone on da cob, garlic/cheese toast, salad for our anniversary tomorrow.  Gonna try some bacon wrapped grilled skrimps, baked skrimps, fried skrimps and steamed skrimps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack I'll post up how to deal with them when I get home.





Thanks bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan 7am !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchaya'll got going on this weekend ??



Same ol......same ol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off the weekend Bloodgro !!!  Gonna grill the wife some ribeyes, skrimp, twice baked taters, kone on da cob, garlic/cheese toast, salad for our anniversary tomorrow.  Gonna try some bacon wrapped grilled skrimps, baked skrimps, fried skrimps and steamed skrimps.



What time should I be there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What time should I be there?





You know ya'll are welcome anytime !!! 



Later bro's, gotta get ready fo werk . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2017)

cleaned up and ready to relax


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Evening folks. Just poured me a BLD. Sounds good Bloodbro. Pics or it didn't happen. Dang Gobble sounds like you got Jeff's energy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Just poured me a BLD. Sounds good Bloodbro. Pics or it didn't happen. Dang Gobble sounds like you got Jeff's energy!



Evening Moon, yeah don't let him fool ya. He's up n at'em quite often. What he does really well is knowing when to call it a day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2017)

Grilled some salmon, asparagus and shrimps... Fried some taters also


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2017)

Blood done throwed a craving on me.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2017)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't heard from Hom03 since the Coons lost ???


I'm thinkin he might be in the same line of work as me. 


blood on the ground said:


> Grilled some salmon, asparagus and shrimps... Fried some taters also



That's beautiful! 
Had a great time wiff my girls.Booked a bunch of get aways,(St Augustine,Lake Oconee and the Cafe 356)Toooooo many margarita's, but I made it home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Bo$$!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2017)

My son was going to sign his life away and aint heard a thing from them.
He always replies to my text.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son was going to sign his life away and aint heard a thing from them.
> He always replies to my text.



Finally got a text. Been shopping for furniture. THEY GOT IT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Grilled some salmon, asparagus and shrimps... Fried some taters also



Lookin mighty good bloodbro.



KyDawg said:


> Blood done throwed a craving on me.



Sho did.....Evenin BO$$.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Finally got a text. Been shopping for furniture. THEY GOT IT!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

raindrops on a metal roof <-- hard to beat the sound

morning drivelers

it is about time for some motivation juice


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2017)

Let me finish my beer then I'll hit the coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Fuzzy. You get all the wood cutting done Gobble? Is that stouffers or swanson Bloodbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Fuzzy. You get all the wood cutting done Gobble? Is that stouffers or swanson Bloodbro?



Swansons ... Keep that under your hat! The wife thinks its homemade!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Winders are open and im just listening to the rain!  First cup down..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2017)

No rain at 31220. Sitting on the porch with my second cup. Headed to Juliette today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Morning Gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Fuzzy. You get all the wood cutting done Gobble? Is that stouffers or swanson Bloodbro?



Is the wood cutting ever done?   

We probably dropped 24+ trees yesterday with 6-8 near the fire pit that need cut up and burned for visual purposes.

morning bloodbro and Chief

The rain stopped here for a little while but it has started up again with a lights and noise.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Gentlemen!



Im confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the wood cutting ever done?
> 
> We probably dropped 24+ trees yesterday with 6-8 near the fire pit that need cut up and burned for visual purposes.
> 
> ...



Roger that, no metal roof, but I would almost enjoy the pitter patter, lights, and noise.



blood on the ground said:


> Im confused


 


Forgive me, I'm still half asleep.


----------



## cramer (Feb 25, 2017)

Morning  moon,gobblin,çhief,mc,bog,Fuzzy  & EE.
Ingenious  I deer to grow asparagus  wrapped  in bacon. Why didn't  we  think  of  it  1st  Chief ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

cramer said:


> Morning  moon,gobblin,çhief,mc,bog,Fuzzy  & EE.
> Ingenious  I deer to grow asparagus  wrapped  in bacon. Why didn't  we  think  of  it  1st  Chief ?



Mornin Cramer.

To the best of my knowledge, it takes 3 years to harvest.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2017)

I think Swansons has the patent on that. Morning Cramer, Jeff and EE when he gets his electronics to cooperate. Sounds like he is fixing to have some nice targets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Morning !!!  Brought Dawn breakfast home.  Gotta go back to town shortly to run a buncha errands.



Any of ya'll cooked frog legs ???  Do I need to boil 'em then fry 'em ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Brought Dawn breakfast home.  Gotta go back to town shortly to run a buncha errands.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of ya'll cooked frog legs ???  Do I need to boil 'em then fry 'em ??



No sir, fry'em like chikin, just not as long obviously.

Happy Anniversary to you and Miz Dawn, Millbro!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Brought Dawn breakfast home.  Gotta go back to town shortly to run a buncha errands.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of ya'll cooked frog legs ???  Do I need to boil 'em then fry 'em ??



quack is getting froggy on his anniversary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Had to go replace pine straw that I had gotten up and just put it in a pile. I was reshaping some beds and was cutting up sod in one area and laying it in another. Now a I had a pretty good sized area that was all fresh dirt, had to recover it with the straw that I had previously had on it. Just did beat the rain, quick hard shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Dang, it was just as still as could be earlier. Wind has come out of nowhere like someone flipped a switch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack is getting froggy on his anniversary.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack is getting froggy on his anniversary.





Naw, wifes' gotta work all day, just preparing for tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, wifes' gotta work all day, just preparing for tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Hydraulic pills


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hydraulic pills





Don't want none, tired 'o being a slave to that thang . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Quack gon be a cookin' fool today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack gon be a cookin' fool today.





Hope I don't get crunk and mess it up . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hydraulic pills



Probly gonna need a rebuild, piston, seals, etc.,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Brought Dawn breakfast home.  Gotta go back to town shortly to run a buncha errands.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of ya'll cooked frog legs ???  Do I need to boil 'em then fry 'em ??



Boil em Quack. They'll be so pretty you won't wanta eat em. 
Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly gonna need a rebuild, piston, seals, etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope I don't get crunk and mess it up . .



You'll be alright.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Quackbro, I've even BBQ'd frog legs. Still like'em fried better though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

The girl left the receipt for the furniture and FANCY bed they bought last night. Thank goodness it's zero interest for 6 years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2017)

Y'all don't put up your winter cloths just yet. 

Jis sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Bloodbro, has the rain quit up that way? I got a hard shower for about 10 mins and that's it. Wind has picked up and cooling off already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, I've even BBQ'd frog legs. Still like'em fried better though.





The one's the serve at Paul's Restaurant in Helen are awesome !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all don't put up your winter cloths just yet.
> 
> Jis sayin.



Yessir, like a switched was flipped here this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The one's the serve at Paul's Restaurant in Helen are awesome !!!



BBQ'd?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bloodbro, has the rain quit up that way? I got a hard shower for about 10 mins and that's it. Wind has picked up and cooling off already.



Just wait till the 6th - 8th. 

If you've got any outside painting to get done don't wait until then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, I've even BBQ'd frog legs. Still like'em fried better though.



When H22 an I were still newlyweds, he and his cousin grilled a buch of whole skinned squirrels. Ugliest thing I ever saw on a grill, but they was tasty and I'm still married to him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

Wind has sure picked up in Nort GA mtns


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> BBQ'd?





No sir, I think they were fried and covered with Texas Pete, VERY tender !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When H22 an I were still newlyweds, he and his cousin grilled a buch of whole skinned squirrels. Ugliest thing I ever saw on a grill, but they was tasty and I'm still married to him.



Me and a buddy BBQ'd a raccoon once when I lived in Memphis. It was delicious after about 40 brewskis each and below freezing cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait till the 6th - 8th.
> 
> If you've got any outside painting to get done don't wait until then.



No exterior painting, but I'll be on my way to Indy, there for a day(7th), and then back home on those exact dates.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No exterior painting, but I'll be on my way to Indy, there for a day(7th), and then back home on those exact dates.



I hope its an indoor venue. Otherwise you might need a parka or snowmobile coveralls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Chiefbro/CrackMonkey ain't skeered 'o no cold . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro/CrackMonkey ain't skeered 'o no cold . .



The boy ain't got but about 2% body fat. He will freeze ta def.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Me and a buddy BBQ'd a raccoon once when I lived in Memphis. It was delicious after about 40 brewskis each and below freezing cold.



I've eaten a heap 'o bbq'd coon, if done right it's pretty good, 'course the beers help . . 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy ain't got but about 2% body fat. He will freeze ta def.





I wouldn't grab 'em fo nuttin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Gonna taka baf and ease to town.  Seafood place is having a sale on jumbo skrimps and frog legzzz.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna taka baf and ease to town.  Seafood place is having a sale on jumbo skrimps and frog legzzz.



Reckon how good a bacon wrapped and grilt frogleg would be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope its an indoor venue. Otherwise you might need a parka or snowmobile coveralls.



It is, but we're outdoors for about the 1st hour and tha last hour of the night. We're wide open though. 2* was purty chilly in Dayton one morning though.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've eaten a heap 'o bbq'd coon, if done right it's pretty good, 'course the beers help . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do my best to avoid physical confrontations, especially with big ol boys. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon how good a bacon wrapped and grilt frogleg would be?



Let's see....frog legs....bacon.....can't see how it couldn't be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Can't figure out what to do today....reckon I'll just piddle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

I busy lilfeller today.. remove the tub, toilet, vanity and all the sheetrock plus pulled up the linoleum flooring up in the downstairs bathroom. Plan on tiling the floor and new shower and covering the walls with cedar boards.  Should gook lood when I'm finished!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Bet my back will be killin me in a little while


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon how good a bacon wrapped and grilt frogleg would be?





Hmmmmmm . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bet my back will be killin me in a little while



Blood done made a mess. 

I bet it will look good, bloodbro. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm . .



Hard to imagine it not being good, ain't it Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Got a lil bitty leak in the drain valve of air compressor, tried to twist tight enough to stop it, bicep no likey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood done made a mess.
> 
> I bet it will look good, bloodbro.
> 
> ...






Bloodbro's fixing up MIL's bathroom . . 



CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored wrapped in bacon would prolly be good !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro's fixing up MIL's bathroom . .
> 
> 
> 
> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored wrapped in bacon would prolly be good !!!



   @ ^^^both^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> @ ^^^both^^^





My bad . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro's fixing up MIL's bathroom . .
> 
> 
> 
> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored wrapped in bacon would prolly be good !!!



your potty mouth belongs in bloodbro's toilet


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Ye keep poking fun and maw n law will visit each of you for a month skraight ... Dawg an all


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Back is broke in half... Im down for the count...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Back is broke in half... Im down for the count...




Ice and BLD's are your friend !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice and BLD's are your friend !!!



You didn't mention the pain pillz


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You didn't mention the pain pillz



Ice, BLD's, and pain pills will get r done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Bbro, just noticed that the back right tire of your Z-71 is cocked out ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bbro, just noticed that the back right tire of your Z-71 is cocked out ????





Could be the angle ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Could be the angle ??





Could be my angle, haven't slept in ova 30 hrs and been drankin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks like Blood and Jeff fa fa are getting the home improvements DONE! 
I went shopping this mornin. All I came home with was a Lodge cast iron 2 sided griddle for the outside grill on the camper.  H22 was happy. 
Spiral stromboli stuffed wiff spicy pastrami,smoked ham, 3 cheeses, roasted red peppa for tonight. Along wiff some fried cheese stix and marinara sauce for dipping. 
Made a quick pineapple/sour cream/vanilla pudding pie for desert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Could be my angle, haven't slept in ova 30 hrs and been drankin . .



Here's ya sign.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's ya sign.






Here's yo sign . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2017)

Gootness....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Gootness....





My knee grow !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Gootness....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Drink 33 of these an sleep in inda mernin! .... Back is broke...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nascar hasn't even started yet and I'm already sick of it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Salisbury steak , scalloped potatoes , fried cabbage


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Hdm03 kinda reminds me of the Patriots....arrives late in the game.

RISE UP!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Salisbury steak , scalloped potatoes , fried cabbage



Dadgum brotha, that's some good lookin vittles right there now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

glue bunny saved the bead board for me  going to see if Keebs is interested in some too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nascar hasn't even started yet and I'm already sick of it.



They can have it....it was ruined a long time ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

I gotz a headache, gonna see if I can remedy that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2017)

Moonbro must be cleanin a mess of fish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2017)

Wife said... Im in no shape to post... Roundz a shape÷!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Salisbury steak , scalloped potatoes , fried cabbage



That is pretty right there! My son would be your best friend. His FAV meal.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Evening folks. Bloodbro has been busy! Werking on da house, cooking and maybe a little drankin. Happy anniversary to you and Mz. Dawn Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Mo fish.*

It was windy as......... well you get the idea. Still had a pretty decent day. Gonna be some good eating Jeff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

moon washed the cooler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

must be a new year


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

A little chiller that it was yesterday morning so hot coffee will go down smooth.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning Gobble. 42 degrees at 31220. Hot cup would go good this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

34 here in 30055


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

did you find some wind protected coves to fish yesterday?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah Gooble, main lake was too rough. Once you got into a cove it wasn't bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Good morning Jeff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

morning Chief-O

temp down to 31 here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Mornin gobblein and Moon, thought there would be several here this crisp cool Mornin already.

Little light frost on the ground in the open areas, 35 here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein and Moon, thought there would be several here this crisp cool Mornin already.
> 
> Little light frost on the ground in the open areas, 35 here.



Thinking many pulled the covers over their head and rolled over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Going to be some good eating Moon and you are correct, Juliette can get plumb choppy out on the main lake in windy conditions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thinking many pulled the covers over their head and rolled over.



I did too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

I feel like I've been in a feetball game...and I got sacked on every play!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I feel like I've been in a feetball game...and I got sacked on every play!



Know the feeling bloodbro, take it easy today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon washed the cooler





gobbleinwoods said:


> must be a new year



 It's really gross to me, but the only time H22 washes his toddy glass is on New Year's Day. Every year. I'm so tempted to wash it when he aint lookin, but I dare NOT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Thinkin about getting the rest of that sod up and relaid, problem is, I'll feel like blood tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2017)

Mernin buoys n gulls. 

Seemed like yesterday would never end. Gotta feelin today will be the same. It's that time of year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's really gross to me, but the only time H22 washes his toddy glass is on New Year's Day. Every year. I'm so tempted to wash it when he aint lookin, but I dare NOT.



Many folks treat coffee cups the same way.... Nasty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Going to look at the new house this evenin when the boy gets off work. He been selling cars and trucks left and right. Hope to be able to go again tomorrow while it's daylight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning Miggy, Bloodbro and Mrs. H. Gonna go by pick up my son and head to the lake again. He lives on the way to Juliette. The wind isn't supposed to blow nearly as bad today. TTYL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's really gross to me, but the only time H22 washes his toddy glass is on New Year's Day. Every year. I'm so tempted to wash it when he aint lookin, but I dare NOT.


At least it gets washed on a regular basis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy, Bloodbro and Mrs. H. Gonna go by pick up my son and head to the lake again. He lives on the way to Juliette. The wind isn't supposed to blow nearly as bad today. TTYL.



You dog you! 

Tight lines, Moonbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Suppa turned out pretty good.


----------



## cramer (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning  ya'll  
Looks D  Mrs too two
Gotta take Chief's dog to tractor  supply  this am . 
Chief's  gonna want this monster boy when  he's done with the chewing  stage


----------



## cramer (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for  the  coffee  g  
Been up  4 a while , just no time to moderate  you heathens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

cramer said:


> Thanks for  the  coffee  g
> Been up  4 a while , just no time to moderate  you heathens



yw and

we sure need it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

Got some catheads inda oven and the sausage is a sizzlin ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

Wasn't bad at all


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning am I to late for breakfast


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

Southern Cyote said:


> Morning am I to late for breakfast



Yes.. But you can have a bloody Mary and a grilled cheese for brunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wasn't bad at all



Perfection! 

Today I don't feel like doing anything. Dang song is gonna be stuck in my head all day. I would post the song, but I wont.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfection!
> 
> Today I don't feel like doing anything. Dang song is gonna be stuck in my head all day. I would post the song, but I wont.



To make good buttermilk biscuits one must stay in practice.... Its easy to make hardtack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Goot moanin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Vrooooom vroooom . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot moanin !!!



You boiled the frog legs didn't you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Vrooooom vroooom . . .



Tell me bout it. The cable was out this mornin and H22 swore I did it. 
I reckon when you bet on stuff it makes it worth watchin. 
Kinda like watching them dogs run after Rusty the Wabbit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You boiled the frog legs didn't you.





Nope, I soaked 'em in egg/milk and Texas Pete, floured 'em and fried 'em up !!!  Ended up having fried skrimp, froggie legzzz, ribeyes , sausage, gator tail, twice baked taters, garlic toast and NO vegetables . . Sure glad Dawn don't like frog legzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. The cable was out this mornin and H22 swore I did it.
> I reckon when you bet on stuff it makes it worth watchin.
> Kinda like watching them dogs run after Rusty the Wabbit.





On our way fishing in Florida we always stop at the Dog track in Perry Florida, I love betting small money on those dwagzzzzzz !!! They got some really good food too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Got this pic off of the realtors site. It'll be dark when we go see it this evening. They did pretty good for their 1st house. Cody is gonna get lost in it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Here comes Ruuuuuuuuuusty !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got this pic off of the realtors site. It'll be dark when we go see it this evening. They did pretty good for their 1st house. Cody is gonna get lost in it.





Sweeeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> On our way fishing in Florida we always stop at the Dog track in Perry Florida, I love betting small money on those dwagzzzzzz !!! They got some really good food too!!



We used to go to some place in Jacksonville I think
My Diddy always told me to bet on the one that goes #2 right before the race.  It worked for me. I saw that dog all humped up and ran up to place the bet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet !!!



I believe it's bigger than ours. 
I asked Cody if he was gonna get lost in it and he said yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We used to go to some place in Jacksonville I think
> My Diddy always told me to bet on the one that goes #2 right before the race.  It worked for me. I saw that dog all humped up and ran up to place the bet.





Hadda bud of mine if he saw a dog pee he'd jump up and bet on 'em.  After about the 3rd time of betting and the dog coming in dead last, I said I reckon if that dog takes a dump you're gonna bet the house  . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe it's bigger than ours.
> I asked Cody if he was gonna get lost in it and he said yep.



It aint really bigger, but I don't have a garage. 

I reckon I'll go shopping again. H22 GON wiff the boyz.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

Bet on the heaviest dog on a sloppy track.


thank me later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Gonna try some skrimp with a lil Tony's, Zesty Italian dressing and wrapped in bacon, gonna bake 'em.

Prolly be a replay of last night, still got froggies, gator tail, one ribeye etc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Gobblinbro's reading back, I can see his lips moving...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet on the heaviest dog on a sloppy track.
> 
> 
> thank me later.






Mobetta traction . . been betting on 'em since 81.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mobetta traction . . been betting on 'em since 81.





Unlike my truck . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Unlike my truck . .



did the truck need paws with nails?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did the truck need paws with nails?





Dunno ifn it's gonna pull any better, but the AT Michelins sho do ride better, different truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

Front porch washed... Camo put away... Grass cut... Now... Just chillax until werk thirdy... Might even take a napy nap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2017)

Annnnnnnnd here we go, 'round and 'round . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

I got to see the house. 
I absolutely LOVE it! Very open floor plan. Huge yard.  I couldn't look off of the back deck. Too high for my likin. Half covered half open deck. It's at the end of a cul-de-sac, so not much traffic.
I hated not going with Cody, but she called and asked me to come on. Said Cody wouldn't care.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Gonna do a little steak and provolone cheese sammy on a small sub roll tonight.
I didn't want my steak Friday night after all them Margaritas, so H22 didn't even cook it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2017)

I bet Ruttnbuck's doggies can't do this!!!
I need me one of these, no pole, no bait, no birdnest in the line. Sit in a comfy chair with a BLD and let the dog do the work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2017)

On top of buying his 1st house, the boy done got a promotion. He got his own office now. Bout time that boy got a break. Poor thing got his Diddy's luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Evenin folks....how y'all iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Ruttnbuck's doggies can't do this!!!
> I need me one of these, no pole, no bait, no birdnest in the line. Sit in a comfy chair with a BLD and let the dog do the work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

time for mundy... I will get it started for yall


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Have a safe night Bloodbro. I'm hitting the hay. See everyone in the am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> time for mundy... I will get it started for yall





Moonpie1 said:


> Have a safe night Bloodbro. I'm hitting the hay. See everyone in the am.



Y'all have a good evening/night. I'm callin it myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2017)

Evening youngins down in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On top of buying his 1st house, the boy done got a promotion. He got his own office now. Bout time that boy got a break. Poor thing got his Diddy's luck.



That is good news mrs 22.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2017)

I just got the carp scared out of me..... I was cruising through the plant doing my normal start up... Out of nowhere 2 dudes start yelling at me... Turns out they were cops responding to a burglar alarm and went to the wrong address!!! Glad i didn't have a hoodie on!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Ruttnbuck's doggies can't do this!!!
> I need me one of these, no pole, no bait, no birdnest in the line. Sit in a comfy chair with a BLD and let the dog do the work.



There was bait involved, and no my dogs can't do that........That is not what they are trained to do, but if make a bad shot on a duck and it locks it's wings and sails off 300 yards you won't have to walk your fluffy hiney out there to pick it up



blood on the ground said:


> I just got the carp scared out of me..... I was cruising through the plant doing my normal start up... Out of nowhere 2 dudes start yelling at me... Turns out they were cops responding to a burglar alarm and went to the wrong address!!! Glad i didn't have a hoodie on!!


That is a good thing!!!........You really don't need Carp in you!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There was bait involved, and no my dogs can't do that........That is not what they are trained to do, but if make a bad shot on a duck and it locks it's wings and sails off 300 yards you won't have to walk your fluffy hiney out there to pick it up
> 
> That is a good thing!!!........You really don't need Carp in you!!



Carp is more user frinly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I just got the carp scared out of me..... I was cruising through the plant doing my normal start up... Out of nowhere 2 dudes start yelling at me... Turns out they were cops responding to a burglar alarm and went to the wrong address!!! Glad i didn't have a hoodie on!!



Trayvon!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trayvon!!!!!



Zackly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2017)

Two of the finest Blood?

I didn't feel it this morning but maybe a cup of go juice will help


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Me neither Gobble. It surely will help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2017)

Morning blood(might ought to change screen name), gobblein, Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey moon and Chief-O

Packed lunch but still not getting into a Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey moon and Chief-O
> 
> Packed lunch but still not getting into a Monday



10-4, next Monday will be my 'not feelin it' day. Although, I do have to cut up some sod today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2017)

Last half of the night was murder on us .... worked on just about every piece of equipment we own down there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two of the finest Blood?
> 
> I didn't feel it this morning but maybe *6 or 8 cups* of go juice will help
> 
> [/URL]



Fixed it for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you.



Are things working out with the landscape dude i sent you?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2017)

Lunch time



Baked sheekan and taters


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> Baked sheekan and taters


ugh, didn't cook.......... sammich, chips & watah.........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Howdy Keebs and Wy. Had half a left over rib eye, sweet tater and a bunny puddin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wy be day walking again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2017)

60 hr week !!!  2 night on 2 nights off then 3 on.  


Good evening bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 60 hr week !!!  2 night on 2 nights off then 3 on.
> 
> 
> Good evening bro's !!!



I can sense to joy in chalkville


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can sense to joy in chalkville





I don't mind a lil OT every now and then.  Got 84hr week coming up soon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Evening Gobble and Quackbro. Raining at 31220.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2017)

Moon, Dawn's gonna be in Macon Wednesday, you think ya'll can hook up so she can give you the antlers ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2017)

I gotz to go . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

If I can't, maybe Mz R can meet up with her. I don't get home till 4:15 to 4:30.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sent you a text Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2017)

Evenin kids.....back is broke as I am, ice r down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin kids.....back is broke as I am, ice r down.



will ice fix the bank acct?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ice and a BLD Jeff? Anybody else getting any rain?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> will ice fix the bank acct?



only if it's frozen ice.



Moonpie1 said:


> Ice and a BLD Jeff? Anybody else getting any rain?



 Gonna have to slug a couple down Moon. Been gettin rain since about 1:30, right before the end of my dirt/sod job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ice and a BLD Jeff? Anybody else getting any rain?



started here about 2:30 and has let up to a drizzle/mist


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 60 hr week !!!  2 night on 2 nights off then 3 on.
> 
> 
> Good evening bro's !!!



The boy has been workin 70 to 80+ and 2 days off a month. Step up bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2017)

Cupple dubbles down Moonbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

Lawd help.. Had a big ole fire on one of our extruders ... Had to evac the plant and bring in the fire department.  This just might be a long night/day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Lawd help.. Had a big ole fire on one of our extruders ... Had to evac the plant and bring in the fire department.  This just might be a long night/day



How did drunkbro cause this?

morning blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

wonder if the two guests are waiting on a cup to be a member?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

be a kang


get on up


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Firebug. Kinda foggy at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

no fog here at 30055


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2017)

Good Morning Blood (Firebug), Gobblin (Coffee Aficionado), Moonpie (Fishing Extraordinaire), and to the rest of you tired and sleepy drivelers.  

Bring on the coffee and let me see if these eyes will stay open now !!!   

Dang, there is a lot of 444's in this post !!!!  Maybe, I need to buy a lottery ticket today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood (Firebug), Gobblin (Coffee Aficionado), Moonpie (Fishing Extraordinaire), and to the rest of you tired and sleepy drivelers.
> 
> Bring on the coffee and let me see if these eyes will stay open now !!!
> 
> Dang, there is a lot of 444's in this post !!!!  Maybe, I need to buy a lottery ticket today.



Share the winnings with those that inspired the purchase.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Share the winnings with those that inspired the purchase.




I gave the Brinks truck your address way back a couple of years ago.  You mean that they didn't show up at your house and deliver the package????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Morning EE. Did you get your computer straightened out? Looks like you got something fixed. Wonder if Firebugbro is is still coughing from all of the smoke?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Did you get your computer straightened out? Looks like you got something fixed. Wonder if Firebugbro is is still coughing from all of the smoke?



Thankfully, I did get it fixed yesterday morning.  I actually entered a post early yesterday morning BUT it never posted on the site.   

I took it to the repair shop and somehow, my computer had reverted all the way back to the year of 2002 !!!!!  Yep, I was in a time warp of sorts.  My Mosilla Firefox wouldn't work until I was able to get it back up into 2017 with the correct month, day, time etc after installing a new battery (which cost me $2.50) plus the $35 fee for the service technician to analyze everything.  He told me that everything looked fine other than the battery problem.  I bought the battery at Walmart next door and I changed the battery myself and completely vacuumed out everything possible in it.  Total of $37.50 and it turned out to be a bargain for me for sure.    

PS:  I never knew that my computer had a battery in it because it came from the factory several years ago and it has been working fine since then.  I found out the battery is what keeps everything up to date......including me !!!!

Good Morning Chief.  I hope that you back is feeling better this morning too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2017)

Dang, I just realized that today is the LAST DAY OF FEBRUARY !!!!  

WHERE DID THIS MONTH GO ???????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Glad you got it fixed EE. And so reasonable on the price! Good deal. Morning Jeff, you need to let your back rest up and heal some.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

You were in a time warp EE. You were here but not really here!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2017)

Goot Moanin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Morning Wy. How long you day walking?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

Dang boys... Bad night! Fire took out a lot of stuff and got into our dust collector system and burned a bag house up.... Hope this dont cause us to have to start working every weekend because of a line being down.
Aaahhh i will worrie about OT later.... Right now its just nice to be able to sit down! Nice morning our maker has given us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang boys... Bad night! Fire took out a lot of stuff and got into our dust collector system and burned a bag house up.... Hope this dont cause us to have to start working every weekend because of a line being down.
> Aaahhh i will worrie about OT later.... Right now its just nice to be able to sit down! Nice morning our maker has given us!



That stinks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That stinks.



In more ways than one! Aint nothing like the smell of duct work and plastic burning inside a building


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sent you a text Quackbro.




Got one yesterday ???  I'll get Dawn to call you this evening and ya'll can line it up.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has been workin 70 to 80+ and 2 days off a month. Step up bro.





Tell 'em to do it for over 30 yrs on the midnight shift...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

First time i ever smelt something burning that stunk worse than the wife's cooking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> First time i ever smelt something burning that stunk worse than the wife's cooking


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Mernin............

Ruff afternoon yesterday, witnessed a wreck RIGHT.AT.MY.OFFICE!
There is a stop sign straight across....... older man (bless his heart, dementia, diabetic) just flat pulled out in front of a woman......with 3 kids in the car, one just a few weeks old......... she tried stopping, hit anyway, she went on by him, he must have hit gas instead of brake and headed my way, but swerved before hitting our van, "trimmed" a cedar tree, turned more and danged if he didn't hit her AGAIN!  I started trying to help him out of his suv, finally a couple of "my guys" came out & helped with him and I went to help the lady..........won't ever forget the look on that mans face as he came across the street......... poor thing....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



X2.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> X2.....



Y'all don't tell nobody i said dat.... I'd be in the dawg house... Nevermind.... Tell away!!!! I might like it there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2017)

Dang Keebs, sure hate that.



Good night/day bro's . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............
> 
> Ruff afternoon yesterday, witnessed a wreck RIGHT.AT.MY.OFFICE!
> There is a stop sign straight across....... older man (bless his heart, dementia, diabetic) just flat pulled out in front of a woman......with 3 kids in the car, one just a few weeks old......... she tried stopping, hit anyway, she went on by him, he must have hit gas instead of brake and headed my way, but swerved before hitting our van, "trimmed" a cedar tree, turned more and danged if he didn't hit her AGAIN!  I started trying to help him out of his suv, finally a couple of "my guys" came out & helped with him and I went to help the lady..........won't ever forget the look on that mans face as he came across the street......... poor thing....



That made me flashback to one I prefer to forget. 

Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> First time i ever smelt something burning that stunk worse than the wife's cooking


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............
> 
> Ruff afternoon yesterday, witnessed a wreck RIGHT.AT.MY.OFFICE!
> There is a stop sign straight across....... older man (bless his heart, dementia, diabetic) just flat pulled out in front of a woman......with 3 kids in the car, one just a few weeks old......... she tried stopping, hit anyway, she went on by him, he must have hit gas instead of brake and headed my way, but swerved before hitting our van, "trimmed" a cedar tree, turned more and danged if he didn't hit her AGAIN!  I started trying to help him out of his suv, finally a couple of "my guys" came out & helped with him and I went to help the lady..........won't ever forget the look on that mans face as he came across the street......... poor thing....



Keebs, I'm glad that you were there to offer help quickly.  That intersection outside seemed like a quiet neighborhood place to me.  Sounds like the gentleman must have had some serious health issues for that to happen as such for sure.  I surely hope that all involved turn out to be OK and that this man does have sufficient insurance coverage too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Keebs, sure hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good night/day bro's . .





Jeff C. said:


> That made me flashback to one I prefer to forget.
> 
> Morning!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I'm glad that you were there to offer help quickly.  That intersection outside seemed like a quiet neighborhood place to me.  Sounds like the gentleman must have had some serious health issues for that to happen as such for sure.  I surely hope that all involved turn out to be OK and that this man does have sufficient insurance coverage too.


 yes, I forgot to also mention, he is 86 yrs young......... his stepdaughter kept apologizing and assured the other lady that he had good insurance......... the other lady is married to a local detective and her suv was their only private vehicle and she was so worried about that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I'm glad that you were there to offer help quickly. _* That intersection outside seemed like a quiet neighborhood place to me.*_  Sounds like the gentleman must have had some serious health issues for that to happen as such for sure.  I surely hope that all involved turn out to be OK and that this man does have sufficient insurance coverage too.


seems........ there is a pile of traffic going by here and turning onto that one street, I'm surprised I haven't witnessed any more!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. How long you day walking?




Thru Friday





blood on the ground said:


> Dang boys... Bad night! Fire took out a lot of stuff and got into our dust collector system and burned a bag house up.... Hope this dont cause us to have to start working every weekend because of a line being down.
> Aaahhh i will worrie about OT later.... Right now its just nice to be able to sit down! Nice morning our maker has given us!



Good thing no one got hurt


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2017)

Keebs said:


> yes, I forgot to also mention, he is 86 yrs young......... his stepdaughter kept apologizing and assured the other lady that he had good insurance......... the other lady is married to a local detective and her suv was their only private vehicle and she was so worried about that.





Cars can be replaced, as I said about the fire just glad no one was seriously injured


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Cars can be replaced, as I said about the fire just glad no one was seriously injured


 Exactly what some of us were telling the Mama, she was worried about her only vehicle, I said "Honey, that thing can be replaced, you & those kids, can't be!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Got my domestic duties done, folded mine and Jag's laundry. Got the mud from yesterday washed out of the bed of the truck.

Now what, not sure what to dive into today....


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my domestic duties done, folded mine and Jag's laundry. Got the mud from yesterday washed out of the bed of the truck.
> 
> Now what, not sure what to dive into today....



A BLD


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> A BLD



Later on for sure. 

Getting little odds and ends chores done, went ahead and washed the truck. Got some errands to run here in a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

<------- Chikin n dumplings


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2017)

Skrimp and grits


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Slaw dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2017)

Going in a coupla hours early for a co-worker...


Good afternoon all!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 28, 2017)

HEY 

Whatsup ??

Heard this guy on the TV the other day found myself liken his sound thought I'd pass it on


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey Mike. Long time no see. Was wondering where you got off to.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Mike. Long time no see. Was wondering where you got off to.



Doin fine Moon just haven't felt like gettin on the puter. Weather here has been weirdgoes from 10 deg to upper 40s  maybe snowing  then turns to rain then the sun pops out and iffin you stay out of the wind it feels really nice. 

SPRINGs just around the corner


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 28, 2017)

Still packin the Kodak and getting a few shots here and there ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

I got a smoke inhalation hang over.... Headache, burning in chest!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 28, 2017)

Great pictures as always Labs, missed seeing them


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2017)

You always nail some good pics Mike! Our weather here has been crazy also! Dang Bloodbro, I'd get that checked out man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Evenin folks!

Not a lot accomplished, but a long day none the less.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

good evening drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a smoke inhalation hang over.... Headache, burning in chest!



No Bueno, Jose.

X2 on what Moon said.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Evenin gobblein, I had a choice between shepherds pie or chikin n dumplings. 

I'll give you 2 guesses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2017)

ground beef chili?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin gobblein, I had a choice between shepherds pie or chikin n dumplings.
> 
> I'll give you 2 guesses.



I think this is a trick question ???

Cause I think you're fixin to have BBQ pork roast done in the dutch realllll  slow with some fried taters and onions with some corn bread on the side...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ground beef chili?



 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think this is a trick question ???
> 
> Cause I think you're fixin to have BBQ pork roast done in the dutch realllll  slow with some fried taters and onions with some corn bread on the side...



Ohhhhhh, looks goood Mike.

Great pics, btw.


----------



## glue bunny (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey Jeff C
It was very nice meeting you and Jag this afternoon. Hope the bead board makes into beautiful projects!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Hey Jeff C
> It was very nice meeting you and Jag this afternoon. Hope the bead board makes into beautiful projects!



It was our pleasure glue bunny. Nice meeting both you and BILLY, and again thank you so much for saving it for me.

Btw, I rode over to both the dam and down to the river, very nice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2017)

Mo quiet tonight... Hope it stayz that way


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning drivelers. Playground empty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

filling up


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

back at you moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2017)

Sup ... 2 mo eyewerz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Howdy Bloodbro. No excitement last night?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of this outlaw Driveler Gang.  

Coffee sounds like a great plan this morning for sure.

Blood, I hope that you have no after-effects from smoke inhalation too.  That is a scary situation when it is confined more inside of a plant.  I know all about Dust Collection Equipment fires as two of my customers experienced bad ones in the past few weeks.  Thankfully, both of them had back-up sets of filters in stock but one did need a complete set of filter cages to be replaced before start-up again.  I was able to take care of their emergency requirements and they were able to get started back up and running fairly quickly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

morning EE

dust sure is flammable.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE
> 
> dust sure is flammable and can be explosive too.   .



Gobblin, I fixed it for you !!!!  From the voice of 44 years of exclusive experience in the Filtration Industry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE
> 
> dust sure is flammable.



Yep. In the millworks shop where I did engineering drawings years ago we had a spark arrestor go bad. Thankfully the fire was contained to the dust collector, but still cost a few big bucks to fix. Dust + Static = bad things.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Good hump day morning EE and Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2017)

Mernin Moon, EE, Gobble. 

I hope today goes smoother. Can't do two Monday's in a row.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows.



Mernin Mr. OCD........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2017)

Mernin boys....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mr. OCD........



I'm working on that. Mornin Amigo.



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin boys....



Mornin, how's the lungs blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2017)

Im about to get serious about winning the lottery.... I just been playing up to this point


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning Jeff,Wy and Glue Bunny. You breathing alright this morning Bloodbro? Easy today Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

glue bunny in da house, good morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im about to get serious about winning the lottery.... I just been playing up to this point



I got some winners I've never cashed in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Mornin Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sure would like to be on the lake today! Might squeeze in a quick trip after work ifin it ain't storming. A friend that helps coach baseball at a local high school called yesterday and said no practice today. Needed some boat time, told him to be at the house after work today. Weather permitting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sure would like to be on the lake today! Might squeeze in a quick trip after work ifin it ain't storming. A friend that helps coach baseball at a local high school called yesterday and said no practice today. Needed some boat time, told him to be at the house after work today. Weather permitting!



Potential for some severe stuff later on tonight Moon, be careful.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Gonna keep a close eye on it Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

I've got one big strip of sod that I got cut, but never got up and placed in new location. Thinkin about biting the bullet and just go get muddy and be done with it before these thunderstorms come in here tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning bro's !!  Dang 14hrs last night was looooong !!!


Bloodbro, go get checked out on the company dime, could hit you long term.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning Quackbro.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2017)

Good mernin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro.





Tried calling ya, Dawn wants to hook up with you...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Tried to call you back line is busy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2017)

Say a prayer for Jakob today if you don't mind. He is headed to Atlanta for MEPS a two day interview and physical with the Marines. At the end of the day tomorrow he will be sworn in to the US Marine corps with a 4 year commitment to our great nation. I'm extremely proud of him for taking such a bold step in his life and committing to serve and fight so that we can continue to enjoy the freedom and prosperity that this land has to offer. Also say a prayer for all of those other young men and women that are embarking on this honorable Journey.
 God please be with each and every one of these young people as they all need you in this time to watch over them and keep them safe and out of harms way. 
USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

You can be sure prayers will be sent from MP's house Bloodbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried calling ya, Dawn wants to hook up with you...



oh my......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

You got our prayers Jason. Jakob is going to be a fine Marine, and I'm extremely proud of him to have made the decision to serve his country in the military.  

I knew I saw something special in that young man @ Hamburg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Going to go see just how muddy it is. 

Holler later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Say a prayer for Jakob today if you don't mind. He is headed to Atlanta for MEPS a two day interview and physical with the Marines. At the end of the day tomorrow he will be sworn in to the US Marine corps with a 4 year commitment to our great nation. I'm extremely proud of him for taking such a bold step in his life and committing to serve and fight so that we can continue to enjoy the freedom and prosperity that this land has to offer. Also say a prayer for all of those other young men and women that are embarking on this honorable Journey.
> God please be with each and every one of these young people as they all need you in this time to watch over them and keep them safe and out of harms way.
> USA!!! USA!!!




Amen bro, thank the good Lawd for sons like you !!!





hdm03 said:


> oh my......





Shaddup  . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Say a prayer for Jakob today if you don't mind. He is headed to Atlanta for MEPS a two day interview and physical with the Marines. At the end of the day tomorrow he will be sworn in to the US Marine corps with a 4 year commitment to our great nation. I'm extremely proud of him for taking such a bold step in his life and committing to serve and fight so that we can continue to enjoy the freedom and prosperity that this land has to offer. Also say a prayer for all of those other young men and women that are embarking on this honorable Journey.
> God please be with each and every one of these young people as they all need you in this time to watch over them and keep them safe and out of harms way.
> USA!!! USA!!!



You gottem


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Say a prayer for Jakob today if you don't mind. He is headed to Atlanta for MEPS a two day interview and physical with the Marines. At the end of the day tomorrow he will be sworn in to the US Marine corps with a 4 year commitment to our great nation. I'm extremely proud of him for taking such a bold step in his life and committing to serve and fight so that we can continue to enjoy the freedom and prosperity that this land has to offer. Also say a prayer for all of those other young men and women that are embarking on this honorable Journey.
> God please be with each and every one of these young people as they all need you in this time to watch over them and keep them safe and out of harms way.
> USA!!! USA!!!


 You got'em Bloodbro and tell him *Thank You* from Aunt Keebs!
Mornin Folks............. last week of Tball, Baseball & Softball sign ups as well as sending a few teams north for State Basketball tournaments.......... = bizzy, bizzy, bizzy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Good morning Keebs, slow down!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Say a prayer for Jakob today if you don't mind. He is headed to Atlanta for MEPS a two day interview and physical with the Marines. At the end of the day tomorrow he will be sworn in to the US Marine corps with a 4 year commitment to our great nation. I'm extremely proud of him for taking such a bold step in his life and committing to serve and fight so that we can continue to enjoy the freedom and prosperity that this land has to offer. Also say a prayer for all of those other young men and women that are embarking on this honorable Journey.
> God please be with each and every one of these young people as they all need you in this time to watch over them and keep them safe and out of harms way.
> USA!!! USA!!!



Tell him PRAYERS and a BIG THANK YOU from the Northwest


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Quick water break.....left the sod alone for a while. This sunshine and wind is working wonders drying it out for me, won't be quite as muddy in a couple more hours. 

In the meantime, diggin up some gumpo azaleas and an acuba that have never really liked their location, I believe.

Moving them out and around huge pecan tree with "lil old lady picked up out of the yard rock ring encircling it".  It's a monument to my Mawmaw. 

Amigo will know what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs, slow down!


 wish I could and sho as HECK wish folks wouldn't wait until the last minute to come in & sign up!


Jeff C. said:


> Quick water break.....left the sod alone for a while. This sunshine and wind is working wonders drying it out for me, won't be quite as muddy in a couple more hours.
> 
> In the meantime, diggin up some gumpo azaleas and an _*acuba*_ that have never really liked their location, I believe.
> 
> ...


Acuba?? what that is?

neber mind, google=yo frend............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)

hey!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wish I could and sho as HECK wish folks wouldn't wait until the last minute to come in & sign up!
> 
> Acuba?? what that is?
> 
> neber mind, google=yo frend............



X10 

Believe it or not, even though they have the mottled variegated markings(these do), they actually work well with the smaller leaves of these azaleas for some contrast in textures. 

I guess you could say it's 'old Skool'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Out of what was originally 3 gumpo azaleas and one large variegated acuba, I wound up with 7 azaleas and 2 acuba a after splitting them. Made it about 60-70% around the big pecan, needed a few more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Moon might want to rethink fishing this afternoon. Purty good gusts here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Gonna grab a bite to eat and probably finish the sod.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Anybody seen Mud lately?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh no!!! my smileys don't work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)

what the


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 1, 2017)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Mud?

Homo3?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm sure keeping an eye on it Jeff! Pretty windy here too! Evening Mud and hdm03.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Egg salit sammiches....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm sure keeping an eye on it Jeff! Pretty windy here too! Evening Mud and hdm03.



Clouds Rollin in now too, Moon. Potential for some severe stuff to come in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sun is still out here Jeff, just some wind. They are calling for ours to be later tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sun is still out here Jeff, just some wind. They are calling for ours to be later tonight.



Same here as when it's sposed to arrive, but these winds came sooner than I expected.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Push come to shove. Plan B sit on the porch with a BLD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Push come to shove. Plan B sit on the porch with a BLD!



 

I heard dat!

Gonna go see if I can knock this sod before this stuff rolls in.

Holler later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2017)

Wind is getting up here to,too,two.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 1, 2017)

it's not windy or wendy in my office


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 1, 2017)

Is this the place to come see the spinning dark circle things?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Out of what was originally 3 gumpo azaleas and one large variegated acuba, I wound up with 7 azaleas and 2 acuba a after splitting them. Made it about 60-70% around the big pecan, needed a few more.





mudracing101 said:


> hey


I gotz my fingers crossed for ya'll!


JonathanG2013 said:


> Is this the place to come see the spinning dark circle things?


 mebbe............. what'd ya hear about us?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Done for the day!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Done for the day!



Got bout a howa n ahaff


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Got bout a howa n ahaff



Hang in there Wybro.....you can do that settin on yo butt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

I blew some leaves outta the garage 50' out into the yard and one of them is tryin to sneak back in.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there Wybro.....you can do that settin on yo butt.



 wait................................






















I resemble that remark


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

just got hame and it sky is getting dark and not just to sunset in an hour.   wind is picking up.   where is wendy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2017)

Dawn hooked up with Mz Rhonda, gave her a YETI, mebbe Moonbro will take apic . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

quack, the amount of poison per bottle of vaseline is 1 oz.   Wish you were closer as my bottle of vaseline is almost full and the 32 oz bottle of poison only has a little over 2 oz gone.

maybe if you sent me the syringes I could fill them for you while I refilled the six I used last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just got hame and it sky is getting dark and not just to sunset in an hour.   wind is picking up.   where is wendy?



Rough stuff is on its way.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn hooked up with Mz Rhonda, gave her a YETI, mebbe Moonbro will take apic . . .



Was it full of beer and iced down? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, the amount of poison per bottle of vaseline is 1 oz.   Wish you were closer as my bottle of vaseline is almost full and the 32 oz bottle of poison only has a little over 2 oz gone.
> 
> maybe if you sent me the syringes I could fill them for you while I refilled the six I used last year.



Maybe he'll read back and see that.^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

glue bunny peekin in, good evening.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 1, 2017)

Went to doc to get ankle checked and to see if weight bearing was possible.  Pain had ramped up from PT so doc has discontinued that for 2 weeks and nixed the walking for 2 more weeks. Summer is gonna be here before I can get out and play. Walkers= no fun


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 1, 2017)

Evenin' chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Don't understand why I can't post a picture from this phone anymore. I've done it in the past, but it has always been hit and miss. Now it seems I can't post one at all, even after downsizing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Evenin' chief



Evenin, take it easy on that ankle. Don't rush it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Rough stuff is on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better copy and paste a pm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Evenin' chief



ankles can take a while to heal.

put a crack in my talus bone 10 years ago and it sure took longer to heal than I wanted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

Diggin this thunder.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Diggin this thunder.....



Meeeeeee too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeee too!



Wish it would do this all night. I'd sleep like a new born.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish it would do this all night. I'd sleep like a new born.



I been eyeing that camper. If it was the weekend, I be out there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

*New yeti cooler.*

Took Quackbro and Mz. Dawn some fish when we went to Champs for the DOCO. Ended up with a cool yeti cooler and a BLD! Thanks Quackbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2017)

It must still be north of us. Just checked the radar. Looks like it's fixin to hit Thomaston.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been eyeing that camper. If it was the weekend, I be out there.



Yeah a pitter patter and some thunder is awesome in a camper. If it's a downpour it can get outright loud. When we were camping @ Tybee and it rained 5" one night and 4" the next night it was too much even on a canvas tent of the popup. We went to bed because there was nothing else you could do. After a good while MizT asked, "are you asleep?" I said "what, I can't hear you".

 



Moonpie1 said:


> Took Quackbro and Mz. Dawn some fish when we went to Champs for the DOCO. Ended up with a cool yeti cooler and a BLD! Thanks Quackbro!



Sweet Moonbro! 



Moonpie1 said:


> It must still be north of us. Just checked the radar. Looks like it's fixin to hit Thomaston.



It's comin, purty good light show too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Mernin ....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning folks. Time to roll out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Bloodbro. No excitement last night?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of this outlaw Driveler Gang.
> 
> Coffee sounds like a great plan this morning for sure.
> 
> Blood, I hope that you have no after-effects from smoke inhalation too.  That is a scary situation when it is confined more inside of a plant.  I know all about Dust Collection Equipment fires as two of my customers experienced bad ones in the past few weeks.  Thankfully, both of them had back-up sets of filters in stock but one did need a complete set of filter cages to be replaced before start-up again.  I was able to take care of their emergency requirements and they were able to get started back up and running fairly quickly.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro.


Morning fellas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2017)

you are right it is time to roll out but I rolled over once this morning.   but the coffee is ready and available.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2017)

nice cooler moon

quiet night blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nice cooler moon
> 
> quiet night blood?



Other than a little welding project I ain't had the first call.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Other than a little welding project I ain't had the first call.



good deal.

how is the breathing going?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good deal.
> 
> how is the breathing going?



Coughing some but its easing up.. I will probably be cashin in the ole chips sooner than later


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning Gobble. Quackbro is always full of surprises. Who is going to repair the fire damage Bloodbro?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and the rest of the Driveler world.  I hope that all of you are fine this morning with hopefully no storm damages from this latest blast that came through last night.

The good news is that I slept really well last night.  


ps:  I had a dream about some strange looking YETI cooler last night !!!   I wonder what caused that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Good morning EE. I got a kick out of the cooler myself.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. I got a kick out of the cooler myself.




Without a doubt, the Quackster is one heck of a character for sure !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning blood, gobblein, Moon, EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning blood, gobblein, Moon, EE.



morning Chief-O


cheeken boolit, sausage and toast gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief-O
> 
> 
> cheeken boolit, sausage and toast gone.



Mornin gobblein, sure feels good outside compared to yesterday, I actually broke a sweat.

Coffee goin down good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm ready to go home...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to go home...



Wrap it up, bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wrap it up, bloodbro.



Got DB running the push broom... found somthin he's good at!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning Jeff. It does feel better this morning for sure! Ended up catching 4 yesterday. Had 1 good one about 3 1/2 lbs. You porch sitting this morning Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got DB running the push broom... found somthin he's good at!



 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. It does feel better this morning for sure! Ended up catching 4 yesterday. Had 1 good one about 3 1/2 lbs. You porch sitting this morning Bloodbro?


 
Good deal, I figured you must have gon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Got DB running the push broom... found somthin he's good at!



So you showed him how to crank it?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. It does feel better this morning for sure! Ended up catching 4 yesterday. Had 1 good one about 3 1/2 lbs. You porch sitting this morning Bloodbro?


Almost there.. Got to get baby girl off to school first


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you showed him how to crank it?



Yep... Its pump action


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Mornin Wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Wybro back at it, Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

Who wants to jump into the traffic and drive to the very center of downtown Atlanta this morning for me?


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wants to jump into the traffic and drive to the very center of downtown Atlanta this morning for me?



No thanks, I've got to do it Friday next week. 



glue bunny said:


> Morning everyone!




Mornin glue bunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Time to get Jag up and off to work.

Holler later!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning Wy, Glue Bunny and Miggy. Afraid you are on your on Miggy. Keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wants to jump into the traffic and drive to the very center of downtown Atlanta this morning for me?



The wife said tell the Doc she is already there


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2017)

Moanin, is it friday yet??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Moanin, is it friday yet??????



Nope... Think again sista


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Moanin, is it friday yet??????



Yes


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Good morning Keebs. You got another busy day ahead? What you talkin about Wy? Last one day walking?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. You got another busy day ahead? What you talkin about Wy? Last one day walking?



Yes, got to come in tomorrow for a few hours of training


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2017)

hey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H and Hdm03.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope... Think again sista





Wycliff said:


> Yes


lucky dawg!


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. You got another busy day ahead? What you talkin about Wy? Last one day walking?


yes........and tomorrow will be even worse.......... and I swuanee, if I hear ONE.More.Person. say they've been "out of town" the WHOLE 6 weeks we've been signing up, so help me, I'mma gonna blow a gasket!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


hiya sista!


hdm03 said:


> hey


and?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Teriyaki cheekun n rice.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Teriyaki cheekun n rice.


mater based gouhlash with garlic bread.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Left over fried chicken, zucchini and half a sweet tater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Shepherds pie with Tiga sauce, and toast.

How y'all iz?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Shepherds pie with Tiga sauce, and toast.
> 
> How y'all iz?


goot & you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Erybody eatin good in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep me, I've fallen and I can't get up !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, the amount of poison per bottle of vaseline is 1 oz.   Wish you were closer as my bottle of vaseline is almost full and the 32 oz bottle of poison only has a little over 2 oz gone.
> 
> maybe if you sent me the syringes I could fill them for you while I refilled the six I used last year.





Thanks coffeebro, I'll just go get the stuff.


Afternoon all !!!   Stayed up 36hrs stkraight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> goot & you?



Betta now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

The girl and her Mama done got that whole house painted inside. Getting couch and bed delivered tomorrow. I reckon they gone move on in this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks coffeebro, I'll just go get the stuff.
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!   Stayed up 36hrs stkraight...



Afternoon Quackgro. I do believe you've cornered the market on lack of sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Dawn's taking my truck to Tybee to visit her sister and pick up some pool furniture, betcha she dings it on sumpin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's taking my truck to Tybee to visit her sister and pick up some pool furniture, betcha she dings it on sumpin . .



If she does, it's YOUR fault.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Evening Quackbro, Jeff, Keebs and Mrs. H. Sounds like they are getting it done Mrs. H! Hope she keeps it on the pavement Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's taking my truck to Tybee to visit her sister and pick up some pool furniture, betcha she dings it on sumpin . .



I imagine she'll jump a couple ditches along the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If she does, it's YOUR fault.










Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Jeff, Keebs and Mrs. H. Sounds like they are getting it done Mrs. H! Hope she keeps it on the pavement Quackbro!









Jeff C. said:


> I imagine she'll jump a couple ditches along the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I fell down and went boom yesterday.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I fell down and went boom yesterday.



Did you spill your drink


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Jeff, Keebs and Mrs. H. Sounds like they are getting it done Mrs. H! Hope she keeps it on the pavement Quackbro!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I fell down and went boom yesterday.


 THAT'S What I heard!!!!


Wycliff said:


> Did you spill your drink


pppffff, puhleeze, he's a pro-Feshional!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

He's got a sippy cup Wy, that way he doesn't spill much!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> He's got a sippy cup Wy, that way he doesn't spill much!



What's wrong with a sippy cup?

Back from downtown Atl finally. Man that wind was cold humming around those skyscrapers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with a sippy cup?
> 
> Back from downtown Atl finally. Man that wind was cold humming around those skyscrapers.



Please tell me you had on shorts under your tu tu.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nothin if you fall down a bunch. Conserves refreshments! Glad you navigated it safely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Did you spill your drink





Heavens no, but I did spill diesel all over me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

The girl showed me a video of her mama painting. The ladder wasn't quite tall enough to reach the 13' or more ceiling, so they taped the roller onto a broom stick.  The mama was laughing so hard she could barley paint.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Just had my 30th year of chalk mining a few months ago.  They gave me a book to order my award from.  Some really nice watches, jewelry, camping gear, Bose stereo systems, etc.   Wife wants me to get the pressure washer . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please tell me you had on shorts under your tu tu.



Nope. The only way to properly wear a tu tu is commando.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Nothin if you fall down a bunch. Conserves refreshments! Glad you navigated it safely.



It was more bewildering trying to find my way out of the parking deck than it was finding my way out of the Atl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just had my 30th year of chalk mining a few months ago.  They gave me a book to order my award from.  Some really nice watches, jewelry, camping gear, Bose stereo systems, etc.   Wife wants me to get the pressure washer . .


Smart girl.  H22 got some kinda shotgun or rifle   Gave it to the boy. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. The only way to properly wear a tu tu is commando.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Well at least you didn't drive through the wall and end up on top of another building like that guy did the other day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Well at least you didn't drive through the wall and end up on top of another building like that guy did the other day!



Wasn't possible. Too many cars.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Gonna be a repeat of last week, ribeyes, skrimp, froggie legzz and gator tail. Kone on da cob, garlic toast and mebbe a salat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wasn't possible. Too many cars.



You gotta push them outta the way first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Chiefbraaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Fell out of da house into garage today. Three steps into house from garage floor, hit the floor in the house and realized I had something in pocket that I wanted to leave in garage. Spun around, took a step, missed first one and landed on last one before garage floor. Next thing  I know I was laying on garage floor. 

 but not


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fell out of da house into garage today. Three steps into house from garage floor, hit the floor in the house and realized I had something in pocket that I wanted to leave in garage. Spun around, took a step, missed first one and landed on last one before garage floor. Next thing  I know I was laying on garage floor.
> 
> but not



I did something similar, I was walking downstairs in my first house holding my youngest, she was 4 months old. My foot slipped at the edge of the step and kept going, other leg gave way and now I'm going down the stairs on my back holding a baby. 

I actually kept a good hold on her and she was fine. Startled, but fine. 

Me, I ripped a chunk out of the pad of my foot somehow and bounced every vertebra down at last 10 stairs that were thankfully carpeted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Cut some grass today, got Jag on it now. 

Just ain't feelin the labor today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I did something similar, I was walking downstairs in my first house holding my youngest, she was 4 months old. My foot slipped at the edge of the step and kept going, other leg gave way and now I'm going down the stairs on my back holding a baby.
> 
> I actually kept a good hold on her and she was fine. Startled, but fine.
> 
> Me, I ripped a chunk out of the pad of my foot somehow and bounced every vertebra down at last 10 stairs that were thankfully carpeted.



Ouch.....At least you stuck to your priorities.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fell out of da house into garage today. Three steps into house from garage floor, hit the floor in the house and realized I had something in pocket that I wanted to leave in garage. Spun around, took a step, missed first one and landed on last one before garage floor. Next thing  I know I was laying on garage floor.
> 
> but not



You didn't break the garage floor did ya? 
Us old geezers gotta be careful with stairs. Gravity gets stronger the older you get.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch.....At least you stuck to your priorities.



Thanks. I actually had the presence of mind to protect her as it happened. If only I had that level of concentration a few seconds earlier the whole thing could have been avoided. 

The ex came and got the baby, while I'm in a crumpled pile at the bottom of the stairs groaning something awful. She was in tears as well thinking I'd just paralyzed myself because I couldn't answer her that the wind was knocked out of me. 

0/10 do not recommend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks. I actually had the presence of mind to protect her as it happened. If only I had that level of concentration a few seconds earlier the whole thing could have been avoided.
> 
> The ex came and got the baby, while I'm in a crumpled pile at the bottom of the stairs groaning something awful. She was in tears as well thinking I'd just paralyzed myself because I couldn't answer her that the wind was knocked out of me.
> 
> 0/10 do not recommend.



Thankfully, mine was just three steps, actually 2....I missed one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fell out of da house into garage today. Three steps into house from garage floor, hit the floor in the house and realized I had something in pocket that I wanted to leave in garage. Spun around, took a step, missed first one and landed on last one before garage floor. Next thing  I know I was laying on garage floor.
> 
> but not





Chief went BOOM !!!   This crap must be catching . . still would pay big $$$$ to of seen Moonbro fall into the HerbieCurbie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Wonder if I could bacon wrap some skrimp, skewer, then deep fry ???


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully, mine was just three steps, actually 2....I missed one.



There's a joke about skipping steps that I like but can't remember the details. 

The punchline is something like 1,2,5,7,8,9.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if I could bacon wrap some skrimp, skewer, then deep fry ???



Shrimp would be overdone by the time the bacon was.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

You sure can Quackbro. Just don't overcook em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Shrimp would be overdone by the time the bacon was.





Moonpie1 said:


> You sure can Quackbro. Just don't overcook em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if I could bacon wrap some skrimp, skewer, then deep fry ???



Hmmmm.....sounds feasible, but since bacon makes its own grease/oil, why not experiment with pan fried instead. 

Wrap bacon around shrimp, actually just fold around it on both sides to overlap and stick a toothpick through it so that you can flip it onto both sides.

I figure by the time the bacon is done so will the shrimp be done. 

Just an idea, but I'm going to try it one day soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Shrimp would be overdone by the time the bacon was.



Cook the bacon first and then wrap the shrimp and finish off in the fryer.

you're welcome


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....sounds feasible, but since bacon makes its own grease/oil, why not experiment with pan fried instead.
> 
> Wrap bacon around shrimp, actually just fold around it on both sides to overlap and stick a toothpick through it so that you can flip it onto both sides.
> 
> ...





I'm thinking about a inch long piece of bacon stretched/wrapped around the skrimp with a metal skewer thru 'em ???





hdm03 said:


> Cook the bacon first and then wrap the shrimp and finish off in the fryer.
> 
> you're welcome





hmmmmmmmmm . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

There's just sumpin 'bout taking advice from Hdm0tree . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

I bet Mz. Dawn could make good use of a shock collar on Quack. bzzzzzzzzzt  bzzzzzt bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Cook the bacon first and then wrap the shrimp and finish off in the fryer.
> 
> you're welcome



Cooooould work. Mebbe


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Mz. Dawn could make good use of a shock collar on Quack. bzzzzzzzzzt  bzzzzzt bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt



They couldn't keep it charged so she went to the squirt gun.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2017)

it does work; i have done a few times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> They couldn't keep it charged so she went to the squirt gun.



The least she could do as an alternate is use frozen paintballs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Mz. Dawn could make good use of a shock collar on Quack. bzzzzzzzzzt  bzzzzzt bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt





It wouldn't be worth the mess she had to clean up afterwards . . .


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The least she could do as an alternate is use frozen paintballs.



She tryina kill im?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> She tryina kill im?





Naw bro, she don't wanna kill da money train . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> it does work; i have done a few times.



Gonna give it a try myself.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, she don't wanna kill da money train . .



You didn't put a bounty, i.e. life insurance, on your own head didja?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You didn't put a bounty, i.e. life insurance, on your own head didja?





Worth more dead than alive..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Worth more dead than alive..



That applies to most of us.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

I laughed more than I should have at the shock collar for a cat thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I laughed more than I should have at the shock collar for a cat thread



Dang.....I reckon I missed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Stoopid phone likes to mess with me when I'm on gon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

I've done the shrimp and bacon. I get the thin sliced store brand. I've also done crappy filets this way. Turns out good.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....I reckon I missed it.



Its in the on topic forum


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2017)

I've grilled bacon wrapped shrimp but not deep fried


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Its in the on topic forum



Found it......bzzzzzz.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Bacon wrapped shrimp.*

Also core a jalapeño and stick a shrimp in it then wrap in bacon. Glaze with some bbq sauce when done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Dangit Moonbro !!!  Looks awesome !!!



Just can't get enough of this bro . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2017)

home and guess the dog is hungry as I am getting the evil eye.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just cleaned the 4 bass from yesterday. It feels colder than the 62 degrees that the 6:00 news says! I'm with the Dog Gobble. Getting hungry too. Fried chicken tender salad tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 2, 2017)

While kitchen is gutted I'm eating with Marie callendar... Chicken alfredo


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 2, 2017)

Bacon shrimps look good moonpie


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just can't get enough of this bro . .



The Steeldrivers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit Moonbro !!!  Looks awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't get enough of this bro . .



I just heard this one a couple of days ago. We bought his first CD a few years ago, and never heard anything else out of him...........I like this one


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Its my frydy.. DB dun called out sick!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2017)

Come on 7 am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I just heard this one a couple of days ago. We bought his first CD a few years ago, and never heard anything else out of him...........I like this one



I like !!!  Cool tune bro !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> Its my frydy.. DB dun called out sick!




Well, at least he can't kill ya tonight . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like !!!  Cool tune bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2017)

I gotzta crash, good night Bloodbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotzta crash, good night Bloodbro !!!



see ya bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Clock dun stopped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2017)

Does the clock need coffee?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Day walkers should be up an about soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does the clock need coffee?



No but I do


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good Friday morning Gobble and Bloodbro. Sup for the weekend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2017)

morning moon

work on Saturday 
Sunday something TBD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2017)

found your clock blood and did a little work on it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday morning Gobble and Bloodbro. Sup for the weekend?


Mornin Moon ... Im still workin on that bathroom in the basement


gobbleinwoods said:


> found your clock blood and did a little work on it



Thanks Pal!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Mexcan dood dun broke our trash/dumpster compacter! I might jus act like I have no clue an let the dayshif dood deal wit it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2017)

Day shift does need something to do to justify the paycheck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Day shift does need something to do to justify the paycheck.



When everyone shows up the maintenance dep has 6 people on day shift here! and they still make us cover when someone lays out.... Boss man over the dep would make a cup of coffee nervous... he is always thinkin folks are out to get him!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Got one project for the weekend. It will lead to a bigger one later. Hope to get started after work today. Gonna get some boat time at least one day of the weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2017)

Today is my FRIDAY !!!!!  

Gobblin, your coffee sounds like a really good idea this morning.

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the stragglers this morning.

I had a unique day yesterday because at 9:15 AM, I decided to call my sister in Columbia and see what she had planned for the day.  Well, as it turned out, I stopped everything on my agenda and drove to Columbia and took her to lunch at a really nice local "home cooking style" buffet restaurant that she frequents.  We got there just as the lunch bunch was filling the entire place and luckily, we got a table immediately.  That is when the beautiful German server/waitress grabbed me and gave me a big hug.  She said that she had wondered where I had been for so long as it had been about 4 months since I last visited there.  I didn't have a clue that she had actually asked my sister about me the day before when she was visiting the restaurant with some of her lady friends.  

It was kind of odd that she asked about me just one day before and then I showed up the very next day totally unplanned as it was just a spur of the moment decision on my part.  This German lady has been just as sweet as Dixie Crystal sugar during the past 6-8 years that I have visited this restaurant.  I used to visit there with my sister about once every 3-4 months or so over the years but during the past year or so, I haven't been able to keep up with that schedule.

I have lost 20 pounds in the past 6 months and have gotten down to my fighting weight of 205 lbs again BUT if I visited this restaurant very often, I would never lose any weight.  

All in all, it was great day and I had a good visit with my sister who has Alzheimer's Disease which is eroding her life away but she doesn't seem to realize it.  Since her husband died about 5 years ago, her memory has steadily declined and she can't remember much about the simplest things these days.  It is a shame because she was the Valedictorian of her Senior class in high school and she was also a super smart businesswoman who performed excellent at the corporate level of the business world.  She always paid lots of attention to details in every phase of the business world too.  She was a National Officer of the The National Association of Women in Construction for several years as well.   She retired after 38 years in the business world and thankfully the onslaught of Alzheimer's had not affected her at that point.

I was just thankful to be able to spend some quality time with her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Morning EE and Jeff. That's nice to take your sister to lunch and visit with her EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Daggum, tweaked my back when I fell off the steps yesterday. Thought I felt a lil somethin when it happened, but wasn't quite sure because it was already bothering me.

Anyway, I went out in the yard and was helping Jag mow a little grass here and there, but I felt it just getting worse and worse. Wound up dang near sleeping with an ice Pak on it.

Sucks getting old!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Mornin Moon. 

Yep, I hate Alzheimers about as bad as Cancer.

Glad you got go have lunch and spend some time with your sister, EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Growing old ain't for pansies Jeff. I tell them youngins that all the time! Never miss a chance to poke em when they complain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Growing old ain't for pansies Jeff. I tell them youngins that all the time! Never miss a chance to poke em when they complain!



Well, how come do I all of a sudden feel like a pansie?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

That's not the word I use when I talk to them Jeff. I can get them pretty fired up! Tell them to wait till they get my age to start complaining!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Just tried to call you back Hank. You called right after I hit the couch yesterday with an ice Pak. There wasn't no gettin back up at that time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's not the word I use when I talk to them Jeff. I can get them pretty fired up! Tell them to wait till they get my age to start complaining!






Heard dat Moon, it ain't totally thrown out, but one wrong move and I'll be immobile. 

Going to try to sort of walk it off today somehow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine reminds me on a regular basis Jeff. I have to be careful with mine too. Sometimes it is just some routine stuff that gets mine fired up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonbro and Chief, thanks for you comments in regards to my excursion with my sister.  It was long overdue for sure and we both had a really great time together.  Since I was just a baby, my sister was always the one that helped take care of me a bunch and I loved her the most.  When I was growing up, I spent lots of summers with her and her husband.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mine reminds me on a regular basis Jeff. I have to be careful with mine too. Sometimes it is just some routine stuff that gets mine fired up.



10-4, I can just twist the wrong way or be in an odd position and bend over to pickup something(not heavy) and BAMM. It'll usually let you know....Quick like too.

Yesterday's fall didn't even really hurt, I actually got a chuckle out of it. I actually rolled my ankle when I missed that step and hit the next one down. Lucky I didn't injure that ankle. When I hit the floor I rolled weird, that's when I barely felt that little twang in my lower back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moonbro and Chief, thanks for you comments in regards to my excursion with my sister.  It was long overdue for sure and we both had a really great time together.  Since I was just a baby, my sister was always the one that helped take care of me a bunch and I loved her the most.  When I was growing up, I spent lots of summers with her and her husband.



Know what you mean, EE. 

Every time I cut the grass around here I think of my older brother. This grass here originated in our yard in New Orleans. It was brought to GA by one of my Uncles about 50 yrs ago and he established it in his yard, then he helped establish it here @ the old home place in my Grandparents yard from his.

Then, when I built my house down the hill from old home place I began establishing it in my yard.

It's the same grass that I used to mow as a kid in NOLA.

I can actually remember the first time I was able to get behind the mower @ about 10 yrs old. I could barely push the old reel type mower, so my older brother whose chore it really was would stand over the top of me and help me push it.

We were some grass cuttin fools even back then.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2017)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Proud dad this morning... New member of the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Proud dad this morning...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Proud dad this morning... New member of the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2017)

Ooooppppsss................. Good Friday Morning!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Proud dad this morning... New member of the United States Marine Corps.



Awesome, bloodbro! Something to be proud of for sure.  

MAGA


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone.. Pass the whisky please


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Morning Hdm03,Keebs and Miggy. That is surely something to be proud about Bloodbro!   : flag:  When you talk to him, make sure to tell him a big thank you from his Gon family!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Ooooppppsss................. Good Friday Morning!!!



Heyyyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Think I'll spray some weeds, then go get mine n Jag's ears lowered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll spray some weeds, then go get mine n Jag's ears lowered.



Strike that idea^^^^^wind just went to blowing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Found a good little project that won't hurt me too bad, tuning up Jag's little mower and the ol Scag walk behind. Oil, filters, sharpening blades.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Hdm03,Keebs and Miggy. That is surely something to be proud about Bloodbro!   : flag:  When you talk to him, make sure to tell him a big thank you from his Gon family!



Yes sir... Will do


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Proud dad this morning... New member of the United States Marine Corps.




Jason, 

You have every right to be a PROUD FATHER !!!  

I AM SO VERY PROUD OF YOUR SON AND ALL OF YOUR FAMILY MEMBERS.  THIS IS JUST AWESOME.  

This just uplifts my spirits and makes me feel proud to be an AMERICAN while I support all of our military personnel around the world INCLUDING JAKOB, your fine new Marine SON !!!!  

Congratulations to him in making such an honorable choice.   


I agree with Moonbro, Jakob does have one heck of a GON FAMILY with lots of supporters for him too !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jason,
> 
> You have every right to be a PROUD FATHER !!!
> 
> ...



Thank you EE... I will pass your well wishes on to Jakob.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Nobody on the playground


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2017)

wall to wall & tree top tall with folks that waited until the LAST DAY TO SIGN UP!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wall to wall & tree top tall with folks that waited until the LAST DAY TO SIGN UP!!



Sign me up!!!!




whut am i signin up for???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

You got to work late on a Friday Keebs? Howdy Bloodbro. Just got home. Sure is a beautiful afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!  Tonight's my Monday..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2017)

This turned into my Thursday as I have to work tomorrow.    See how happy I am?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Ears lowered, lawnmowas runnin like tops! 

Afternoon all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This turned into my Thursday as I have to work tomorrow.    See how happy I am?



No bueno seenyor!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2017)

Lil breezy out . . blowing pollen erywhere . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil breezy out . . blowing pollen erywhere . .



Been like that all day Quackbro. Idjit neighbor was burning leaves this morning.....bad idea today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Been like that all day Quackbro. Idjit neighbor was burning leaves this morning.....bad idea today!









Time to throw this ole truck in gear !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to throw this ole truck in gear !!!



Smooth sailin, bro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Been like that all day Quackbro. Idjit neighbor was burning leaves this morning.....bad idea today!



It's been all ova the news not to burn. 

Blood, I know you are one proud Diddy and you have every right to be. Please thank him for his service and give him a "pick up" hug from me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to throw this ole truck in gear !!!



You crank the truck for Dawn to take to Savannah


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2017)

The boyz last night at the Cafe356. Steamed mussels in garlic lemon butta, Pasta al fredo with fresh baby spinach and red lobster biskits.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Evening all. Bummer Gobble. Dang Jeff! That sounds some kinda good Mrs. H!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boyz last night at the Cafe356. Steamed mussels in garlic lemon butta, Pasta al fredo with fresh baby spinach and red lobster biskits.



Yes ma'am, kind of  when they are leaving the nest. You'll get used to it pretty quick and be looking forward to visits from them and vice versa.

It's tough at first, but you're proud and excited for them at the same time.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2017)

How's everybody been doin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am, kind of  when they are leaving the nest. You'll get used to it pretty quick and be looking forward to visits from them and vice versa.
> 
> It's tough at first, but you're proud and excited for them at the same time.


I'm proud as a peacock! 


Crickett said:


> How's everybody been doin?



Hey there stranger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening all. Bummer Gobble. Dang Jeff! That sounds some kinda good Mrs. H!



Evenin Moon.



Crickett said:


> How's everybody been doin?



Howdy MizCrickett.....doin fine, hope all s well with you. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm proud as a peacock!
> 
> 
> Hey there stranger!



I didn't even know if that had posted, stoopid isp sucks. 

Reset modem, little better now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

Good morning drivelers, it sure was a quiet night in here.

Feels like a Saturday but it is FridayII as I must go in to work today.   Trying to get motivated with coffee but am willing to share if you need it also.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

I will partake Gobble. 37 degrees at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good morning drivelers, it sure was a quiet night in here.
> 
> Feels like a Saturday but it is FridayII as I must go in to work today.   Trying to get motivated with coffee but am willing to share if you need it also.




Mornin and hate it for ya gobbleinbro, but I shall partake, thanks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I will partake Gobble. 37 degrees at 31220.



guess I will check the temp here
says 33 so brrrrrrr


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Mornin Moon, looks like we are both in a partaking mood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

hey Chief,  
partake up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to the rest of the Driveler World this morning.

I slept a little extra this morning to get all the beauty sleep that I could possible get so I am late to this Coffee party this morning BUT I will be glad to partake of this eye-opening elixir.  I will also be taking a Claratin pill in just a couple of minutes too because I am sniffling, sneezing, eyes are irritated, throat is scratchy, nads are itching as well so maybe after getting this breakfast completed, I will be back to somewhat normal before I ride up to the country and check on things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to the rest of the Driveler World this morning.
> 
> I slept a little extra this morning to get all the beauty sleep that I could possible get so I am late to this Coffee party this morning BUT I will be glad to partake of this eye-opening elixir.  I will also be taking a Claratin pill in just a couple of minutes too because I am sniffling, sneezing, eyes are irritated, throat is scratchy, nads are itching as well so maybe after getting this breakfast completed, I will be back to somewhat normal before I ride up to the country and check on things.



Mornin EE. 

X2 on the sneezing, not me, the Jag. Daggum pollen is killin that boy right now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Morning Jeff and EE. Got to put up a shelf up for Mrs. R in the laundry room. If you could call it that. Be mindful EE of that treacherous fallen tree while you are up at the property.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

X2 on the tree Moon.

Shelf in the laundry room huh? I just recently put one up for MizT in our laundry room. She likes to hang her clothes on it to fully dry after doing her laundry.  I guess it keeps them from wrinkling so bad in the dryer. 

Anyway, I got one of these, but only 48" wide:

http://m.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid...-D-White-Ventilated-Wire-Shelf-4717/100040570

Then, I had to get 2 of these brackets/ braces:

http://m.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid-12-in-Shelving-Support-Bracket-12-Pack-21775/100139944

Well, I installed them per instructions, but if you accidentally bumped the shelf upward, it would come out of the little cradle out on the end of the bracket/ support and the shelf would fall down. 

I had to go back and reinstall it with the bracket upside down and wire tie it to the shelf at those points to the shelf, so that it could not come out of the small cradle that holds the shelf up, if that makes since? 

Luckily, I had some white wire ties, so they aren't noticeable, but it isn't coming down anytime soon now.

I should have taken it back and got something else, but already had holes all ove the wall into studs. 

Been wanting to rant about this for days, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Shoulda called Cramer and had him come assist me.


----------



## cramer (Mar 4, 2017)

Morning Chief, Moonbro, EE , Gobblin & MC
Woke up at 5:15 and said "no whey" then woke up to burnt daylight and Chief's dog clobbering me in the head with his long legged paws

Thanks for the coffee G

Congrats to your son BoG
Welcome back Miss Crickett


----------



## cramer (Mar 4, 2017)

I woulda slowed you down Chief, but I woulda been some great moral support


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> I woulda slowed you down Chief, but I woulda been some great moral support



That's probably what I needed Cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Quackbro up in da house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

That's the same shelf that I have Jeff. It was left over from putting shelving in some closets. I am gonna have to cut mine and shorten it up a bit. Just a little fill in spot to get some things off of the dryer. I see Cramer catching up, morning bud.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sup Quackgro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

The answer is still NO!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to the rest of the Driveler World this morning.
> 
> I slept a little extra this morning to get all the beauty sleep that I could possible get so I am late to this Coffee party this morning BUT I will be glad to partake of this eye-opening elixir.  I will also be taking a Claratin pill in just a couple of minutes too because I am sniffling, sneezing, eyes are irritated, throat is scratchy, nads are itching as well so maybe after getting this breakfast completed, I will be back to somewhat normal before I ride up to the country and check on things.





Sockbro's gotz da itchy nads . .  



Morning bro's, a most excellent night !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's the same shelf that I have Jeff. It was left over from putting shelving in some closets. I am gonna have to cut mine and shorten it up a bit. Just a little fill in spot to get some things off of the dryer. I see Cramer catching up, morning bud.



Are you using those same brackets/braces I posted?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro's gotz da itchy nads . .
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's, a most excellent night !!!!



Mornin, glad to hear it. You doing 3 nights this go round?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, glad to hear it. You doing 3 nights this go round?





Yessir, 'posed to been off yesterday, but covering vacation.  Need the $$$...



Whatchu knee grows got goin on today ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Really NOT liking the idea of Dawn taking my truck to Tybee, started out that it was just her and her big arse Momma, NOW it's one of her nephews and 2 nieces.  I just KNOW they're gonna trash my truck.

Just had it washed/waxed/detailed, oil changed, full of fuel, and a new set of Michelins.  


I can't have NUTTIN !!! 

I might hava lil Sinclair going on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, 'posed to been off yesterday, but covering vacation.  Need the $$$...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu knee grows got goin on today ???



I offered to save you $$$ and fill the bee poison for you.   One bottle of vaseline is a lifetime supply and now I have 28 oz of poison left in the open bottle.

I'm headed into work as soon as I s,s,and s.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I offered to save you $$$ and fill the bee poison for you.   One bottle of vaseline is a lifetime supply and now I have 28 oz of poison left in the open bottle.
> 
> I'm headed into work as soon as I s,s,and s.





And I really do 'preciate it, might take you up on it soon as I can locate some syringes ??


I dunno 'bout ya'll, but a bottle ' Vaseline don't last long 'round hera .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really NOT liking the idea of Dawn taking my truck to Tybee, started out that it was just her and her big arse Momma, NOW it's one of her nephews and 2 nieces.  I just KNOW they're gonna trash my truck.
> 
> Just had it washed/waxed/detailed, oil changed, full of fuel, and a new set of Michelins.
> 
> ...



What bad could happen?


food stains on the seats,
salt and sand in the carpet,
salt and sand on the underside,
wheel alignment needed after ditch jumping,
dings from parking at the beach,
tailgate not closing,
did I forget something?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

If I had yo money I'd burn mine Quack! Was telling Jeff, got to put up a small shelf above the dryer for Mz. R. Then it looks like me and son are gonna hit the lake later on. Yeah Jeff that looks like what I'm going to need. It's a short shelf, so I probably can get by with one at each end. Plus the little clips to hold it to the wall. About to ride to Lowes now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I really do 'preciate it, might take you up on it soon as I can locate some syringes ??
> 
> 
> I dunno 'bout ya'll, but a bottle ' Vaseline don't last long 'round hera .



don't think you want to use it after it has poison mixed with it......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I offered to save you $$$ and fill the bee poison for you.   One bottle of vaseline is a lifetime supply and now I have 28 oz of poison left in the open bottle.
> 
> I'm headed into work as soon as I s,s,and s.





You reckon you could mail me some ??  Won't be up your way til August.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really NOT liking the idea of Dawn taking my truck to Tybee, started out that it was just her and her big arse Momma, NOW it's one of her nephews and 2 nieces.  I just KNOW they're gonna trash my truck.
> 
> Just had it washed/waxed/detailed, oil changed, full of fuel, and a new set of Michelins.
> 
> ...



Are they gon already? 

If not, make sure you log off this Mornin knee-grow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I really do 'preciate it, might take you up on it soon as I can locate some syringes ??
> 
> 
> I dunno 'bout ya'll, but a bottle ' Vaseline don't last long 'round hera .



Got a whole jar in da garage, it comes in handy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What bad could happen?
> 
> 
> food stains on the seats,
> ...




Grrrrrrrrrrrr, I won't sleep a wink til they get back Monday.  Tailgate closes just fine, that's the Ranger !! 




Moonpie1 said:


> If I had yo money I'd burn mine Quack! Was telling Jeff, got to put up a small shelf above the dryer for Mz. R. Then it looks like me and son are gonna hit the lake later on. Yeah Jeff that looks like what I'm going to need. It's a short shelf, so I probably can get by with one at each end. Plus the little clips to hold it to the wall. About to ride to Lowes now.





Moonbro you gotz mo $$$ than 2 show dogs can jump over !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If I had yo money I'd burn mine Quack! Was telling Jeff, got to put up a small shelf above the dryer for Mz. R. Then it looks like me and son are gonna hit the lake later on. Yeah Jeff that looks like what I'm going to need. It's a short shelf, so I probably can get by with one at each end. Plus the little clips to hold it to the wall. About to ride to Lowes now.



Good luck with that bracket/brace. 

Put mine up for the same reason and the hanging clothes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Are they gon already?
> 
> If not, make sure you log off this Mornin knee-grow!






Seriously ???  You think that mooching crowd gonna get here 'fo dinna ???


Thanks for the reminder..




Jeff C. said:


> Got a whole jar in da garage, it comes in handy.




  "handy..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

I can remember my Diddy putting Vaseline on trailer balls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Who's "ricksdisconnected??"  New member posting out the wazzoooo??  Previously banded bro ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Am I missing something on the brackets Jeff? Was a long time ago when I put them up in the closets. Don't remember any problems? What could possibly go wrong Quackbro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mornin

Frost on da pumpkin this mornin.


----------



## cramer (Mar 4, 2017)

Miz Dawn just got here at the track
I can't wait to drive it around the circle
Her Nephew is "qualifying" in it now
I'm like 4th in line to drive


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Am I missing something on the brackets Jeff? Was a long time ago when I put them up in the closets. Don't remember any problems? What could possibly go wrong Quackbro?




Not sure Moonbro, unless I did something wrong. Had it hanging, but noticed that if you bumped the shelf upwards accidentally, the shelf itself could lift out of the little cradle on the end of that bracket. MizT finally bumped it upward when hanging clothes on a bar and hooks for hanging clothes. everything on shelf came down and shelf was flat against the wall.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H, no frost here. Still kinda chilly tho. Offered to build Mz. R a far in da wood heater. She declined and I'm glad! Tell H22 I said hey!


----------



## cramer (Mar 4, 2017)

CHief - walk on over here and drive the Quackmobile on the track


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Miz Dawn just got here at the track
> I can't wait to drive it around the circle
> Her Nephew is "qualifying" in it now
> I'm like 4th in line to drive


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Buncha idjits !!!



Sleep meds done kicked in, gonna crash !!  Good day bro's !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff. I have some white electrical ties and will secure like you did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ???  You think that mooching crowd gonna get here 'fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder..
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I can remember my Diddy putting Vaseline on trailer balls.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sleep well if you can Quackgro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Frost on da pumpkin this mornin.



Mronin 

Good frost here too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H, no frost here. Still kinda chilly tho. Offered to build Mz. R a far in da wood heater. She declined and I'm glad! Tell H22 I said hey!



H22 turned on the little fireplace looking space heater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep meds done kicked in, gonna crash !!  Good day bro's !!!



Get some rest Quackgro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin
> 
> Good frost here too.



Can you hear them cars going round d round at your house?
We could hear em at Mud's brothers house.


----------



## cramer (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep meds done kicked in, gonna crash !!  Good day bro's !!!



Suite dreams snowflake - That nephew hooked up with a sponsor and is gonna do the truck race tonite


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2017)

Heading to Ellijay this morning... Y'all have a good day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you hear them cars going round d round at your house?
> We could hear em at Mud's brothers house.



Can barely hear them from mine DURING a race. All the people in the stands and infield,  RV's, Team Trucks, etc., absorb the noise.

When one car is going around the track at the driving school or someone testing and the place is empty, I can hear it much better. 

Also during a race, I can only hear them when they are going around turn 3&4, and the exhaust is pointed in my direction.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Safe travels Bloodbro. Shelf project complete Jeff. Me and the boy are headed to the lake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Tight lines Moon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Just me and Susie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Getting to be 'bout that time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2017)

Bout time to start a new one !!!  Good Sat evening all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Evenin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2017)

Smooth sailin again Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time to start a new one !!!  Good Sat evening all !!!



I'll take care of you  send an address.   Could be a week or so.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Dang I get back from fishing and thisun is still running!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Somebody start another one. This one is done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2017)

start another as you have had time to think of a new one and music.


Do any good fishing?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Can't post music from iPad Gobble. Maybe Jeff will help us out. Caught 7. Son caught 2 good ones and had one about 8 pull of at the boat.


----------

